# Lounge > Real Estate / Finance >  Garage overload

## ragu

Garages. Store cars and help us hoard other shit. I was browsing realtor.ca to see how one would go about getting more than two cars in. Obvious choice is triple car or lift but then I stumbled upon a place with double attached and double detached! I've heard of that but hadn't seen it yet. Looks like its sold but was a decent price.

It's a decent idea but limited or non existent in new communities. So really you have to go for a bit of an older place, update and get 4 car storage!

How would one get a list of all such places in Calgary?
What's the best you guys have seen around re extra storage without breaking the bank let's say <$700k

----------


## Misterman

The other option is triple garage, but one bay is tandem. That's what I have. Also has a rear door on that tandem bay(and the doors are 12'), with a 30'x10' park pad in the back. This is in one of the newer dollhouse developments too. House is probably worth around 600k right now(not in Calgary though, no idea on prices there). With the 12' door and 15' ceiling height, I can fit a lift in no problem as well. 

If you want two doubles though, best bet is to contact a realtor and tell them to send you all the listings with 4 car garages.

----------


## jwslam

What area are you looking in and you have no requirements for the house itself?

I went to this open house.
HUGE yard with alley access to build your own garage
https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...panorama-hills

https://www.google.com/maps/place/16...4d-114.0828671

----------


## 03ozwhip

Ya my father in law specifically searched for this and couldnt find a house to match the garage space he wanted.

Found one in strathmore with plenty of bavk yard that he didnt need and built an oversized triple to go along with he oversize double up front.

I think that's the best option is to find space for a rear garage you can build yourself.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Makes me reminisce about that time I tried to buy the house with an oversize front attached double and a 6-car shop in the back. Was "inner city" too, not far from killramos. Lucky that purchase didn't work out. Lost my job not long after and I wouldn't have been able to afford that mortgage on my wife's salary. 

Still a guy can dream....

----------


## killramos

> Makes me reminisce about that time I tried to buy the house with an oversize front attached double and a 6-car shop in the back. Was "inner city" too, not far from killramos. Lucky that purchase didn't work out. Lost my job not long after and I wouldn't have been able to afford that mortgage on my wife's salary. 
> 
> Still a guy can dream....



I liked that house!

----------


## you&me

I think you're on the right track - the easiest thing would be to find a house you like in an older area with a larger lot that would leave room to expand the existing garage or build a second garage within the lot coverage guidelines. 

Even if it's a high priority, I think buying a home strictly based on the garage is a strange way to find what is ultimately, a place to live.

----------


## AndyL

No no, you're buying the garage with a house attached to keep the happy wife happy life quotient tolerable  :Wink:

----------


## jwslam

how about a fire hall
https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...ary-royal-oak?
https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...gary-royal-oak

----------


## firebane

> how about a fire hall
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...ary-royal-oak?
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...gary-royal-oak



I used to work for the City and it was always weird going there. You'd be driving in your normal residential neighborhood and then this one random house is a firehall.

----------


## triplep

I've seen this in Cranston with the front and rear garage. Not sure how they pulled it off as it looks like there is absolutely zero backyard.

I've seen these in Mckenzie Towne and there is one in Auburn bay off 52nd and Seton Blvd, but they have a double garage in the back with a self-contained unit on top of it. Basically there is another floor on top of the garage.

This is the one in McKenzie Towne that comes to mind (triple oversized with a second story):

https://www.google.ca/maps/@50.91271...7i13312!8i6656
https://www.google.ca/maps/@50.91249...7i13312!8i6656

And its for sale! https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...mckenzie-towne

Also found this quad in McKenzie Towne with a second floor over top (looks like it is attached to the main house and there is a swimming pool in the backyard too!):

https://www.google.ca/maps/@50.91250.../data=!3m1!1e3

----------


## RX_EVOLV

When we were house hunting 2 years ago that was a really decent house in inner city North Heaven on a 1/2 Acre lot with a 4 car tandem attached garage! The garage is below ground level so the top was flat and it even has a little putting green! I think it was only ~$750K. 

I liked it, but wife said no. Apparently too much house for just the 2 of us. It also needed a new kitchen and some other stuff. would've been nice...

----------


## muse017

https://www.google.ca/maps/@50.95859...7i13312!8i6656

I don't know how he did it but the owner fought hard to get his rear garage driveway extended. I believe his driveway was like google streetview photo for a while.
Literally, he has zero backyard lol

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> https://www.google.ca/maps/@50.95859...7i13312!8i6656
> 
> I don't know how he did it but the owner fought hard to get his rear garage driveway extended. I believe his driveway was like google streetview photo for a while.
> Literally, he has zero backyard lol



I swear there was a Beyond thread about that driveway years ago.

----------


## Disoblige

> I think you're on the right track - the easiest thing would be to find a house you like in an older area with a larger lot that would leave room to expand the existing garage or build a second garage within the lot coverage guidelines. 
> 
> Even if it's a high priority, I think buying a home strictly based on the garage is a strange way to find what is ultimately, a place to live.



I was going to post something saying this.

I am looking for a triple or double with tandem at least and I haven't found any decent ones that also had a decent house to my criteria with it. I would need to make some compromises on some of the options I saw.

----------


## C4S

I still suggest to spend $10K to add two lifts .. 

Great idea .. I regret I did it too late!

----------


## ragu

> I think you're on the right track - the easiest thing would be to find a house you like in an older area with a larger lot that would leave room to expand the existing garage or build a second garage within the lot coverage guidelines. 
> 
> Even if it's a high priority, I think buying a home strictly based on the garage is a strange way to find what is ultimately, a place to live.



You're definitely right. We're content for short term where we live. Wife and I got chatting re space/renos and nothing would convince me to spend new $200k + moving costs for extra 400 - 500 sqft. It makes a bit more sense when I add in wow factor through extra hoarding space/walkout.

As someone else pointed out, options are limited obviously. Fire hall idea is new altogether lol

----------


## Disoblige

The fire hall option is so cool.
Imagine washing your car in there during the winter...
Could turn it into a decent man cave/garage too.

Too bad the house itself is meh.

Also.. That EMS house is right beside the fire hall and in between is a bunch of concrete space. Man... you could have your own little mini car wash/detailing gig lol!

----------


## killramos

Agreed.

The wife gave me a hard no  :ROFL!:

----------


## brucebanner

> how about a fire hall
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...ary-royal-oak?
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...gary-royal-oak



I never knew this was a thing. I'm so confused haha  :Confused: 

Were they used as fire halls while real departments were being built?

----------


## AndyL

> I never knew this was a thing. I'm so confused haha 
> 
> Were they used as fire halls while real departments were being built?



Yeah they were interim halls until the community grew to a size of a full firehall but to maintain minimum response times. I worked on both of those lol

----------


## ianmcc

> Yeah they were interim halls until the community grew to a size of a full firehall but to maintain minimum response times. I worked on both of those lol



Still have these house halls in Skyview and Hidden Valley.

- - - Updated - - -




> how about a fire hall
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...ary-royal-oak?
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...gary-royal-oak



And old EMS hall for sale in Skyview beside CFD Station 38

https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...-skyview-ranch

----------


## Disoblige

Are there any other firehalls for sale or just those 3?
I'm too newb to look it up lol.

Half court basketball in winter anyone? Hahaha.

----------


## brucebanner

> Yeah they were interim halls until the community grew to a size of a full firehall but to maintain minimum response times. I worked on both of those lol



That makes sense.

I'd consider one for the garage space for sure. I'm not anywhere near beyond baller enough to think the homes aren't nice enough haha.

----------


## SpeedyZ

> how about a fire hall
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...ary-royal-oak?
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...gary-royal-oak



Has anyone ever bought a property like this from the Government? Are the pretty firm on pricing or flexible at all?

----------


## jwslam

https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...coventry-hills

Double front, triple back.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

God damn that’s a dream.

----------


## ExtraSlow

And RV or boat parking. Plus a view of the stoneyburgring.

----------


## Thaco

> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...coventry-hills
> 
> Double front, triple back.



that's like, the mullet of houses.

- - - Updated - - -




> And RV or boat parking. Plus a view of the stoneyburgring.



i would be super uncomfortable leaving the rv back there, would need to be fenced at minimum.

----------


## Masked Bandit

That would be worth moving to if it was in the right part of town (#notaspen)

----------


## you&me

> That would be worth moving to if it was in the right part of town (#notaspen)



Yeah, I didn't want to be the one to say it, but... Didn't anyone notice the quadrant?  :Shock:

----------


## revelations

> Yeah, I didn't want to be the one to say it, but... Didn't anyone notice the quadrant?



West of Deerfoot is not really 'ne' in my books.

----------


## cars5431

One in Tuscany 

https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...algary-tuscany

----------


## ExtraSlow

I once tried to buy this place. Oversized front double (with big front driveway, and rear shop, that could fit 4 cars no problem. 
https://goo.gl/maps/z8CgRPU8hByUu63C9
https://goo.gl/maps/5MRtTRxR89f4DsCv8

----------


## rx7boi

> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...coventry-hills
> 
> Double front, triple back.



I'd book a viewing just to meet the associate  :Love:

----------


## Ekliptix

Nice reno, back yard has room to build your dream 50' wide garage.
https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...onavista-downs

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Nice reno, back yard has room to build your dream 50' wide garage.
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...onavista-downs



Thats an awesome house.

----------


## Ekliptix

Agreed, the house is sweet. I've been fantasizing of a 2x double door garage with a 12' ceiling, epoxy or tile floor, massive lights, lift, TV, etc.

----------


## jwslam

> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...coventry-hills
> 
> Double front, triple back.



Went to see this with my realtor tonight.
Pulled up to find zero frontage for anything... even the driveway is only really 1.5 cars.

https://www.google.ca/maps/place/55+...5!4d-114.05026

----------


## dirtsniffer

> I'd book a viewing just to meet the associate



Could atleast offer two giver two in the front and two in the back

----------


## Thaco

> Nice reno, back yard has room to build your dream 50' wide garage.
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...onavista-downs
> Attachment 94438



nice house for sure, wonder if you could get approval to build a rental suite on top of the garage... $$

and the house number is leet so there's that

----------


## J-D

> Went to see this with my realtor tonight.
> Pulled up to find zero frontage for anything... even the driveway is only really 1.5 cars.
> Attachment 94439
> https://www.google.ca/maps/place/55+...5!4d-114.05026



I've never seen anything like that before, how does the city approve something like that??

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Went to this open house in North Haven the other day - dream garage

https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...ry-north-haven

A double detached that's 35'x23 and a double attached that's 32'x22' with a 12' ceiling.

----------


## riander5

> Went to this open house in North Haven the day - dream garage
> 
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...ry-north-haven
> 
> A double detached that's 35'x23 and a double attached that's 32'x22' with a 12' ceiling.



Lol 1.3 MM... This guys on crak. Walk by it every day.. nice house forsure but 1.3 mil?!

----------


## RX_EVOLV

yep defintly overpriced. Been on the market for a while and started from $1.4M I think.

----------


## bjstare

> Lol 1.3 MM... This guys on crak. Walk by it every day.. nice house forsure but 1.3 mil?!



I’d rather pay 1.3 for that place than >600k for that place in Tuscany.

----------


## ExtraSlow

North Haven is a really great neighborhood too. Much nicer than Tuscany.

----------


## killramos

If they want to move it for 1.3, even north of 1, they need to do something about that siding.

----------


## cam_wmh

Why don’t fucking realtors, ever take interior photos of garages?? Don’t they know who the breadwinners are

----------


## jwslam

> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...coventry-hills
> 
> Double front, triple back.

----------


## killramos

> Why don’t fucking realtors, ever take interior photos of garages?? Don’t they know who the breadwinners are



I am pretty sure they are very well acquainted with who makes house buying decisions lol

----------


## Rocket1k78

My bro just snagged an insane deal on a place with a triple garage on each side of the house. 

[QUOTE=ianmcc;4810317]Still have these house halls in Skyview and Hidden Valley.

- - - Updated - - -
Ran into an old friend last month and he actually bought/lives in the skyview fire house. The way he was explaining his house sounded very cool and beyond overbuilt, his garage sounded insane though and a total car guys wet dream. He actually had it listed for just a little over $500k but no action. The one thing he told me that sounded very messed up was his property tax bill was $14k a year which was insane. 





> Went to see this with my realtor tonight.
> Pulled up to find zero frontage for anything... even the driveway is only really 1.5 cars.
> Attachment 94439
> https://www.google.ca/maps/place/55+...5!4d-114.05026



Looked at a house with the exact same front drive and i dont even know how that happens. If the neighbor parks both vehicles on the driveway you would be so fucked because you would have to drive on their driveway every single time you wanted to park on that half side

- - - Updated - - -




> I am pretty sure they are very well acquainted with who makes house buying decisions lol



 :Werd!:

----------


## riander5

> I’d rather pay 1.3 for that place than >600k for that place in Tuscany.



That goes without saying, but this dudes still on crak. Most likely north haven crak. Much nicer than Tuscany crak

This one will definitely be posted in the 'how much did your neighbours house sell for thread' haha

----------


## killramos

> That goes without saying, but this dudes still on crak. Most likely north haven crak. Much nicer than Tuscany crak
> 
> This one will definitely be posted in the 'how much did your neighbours house sell for thread' haha



Has to sell for that will happen, and this seller seems pretty out of touch lol

----------


## riander5

> Has to sell for that will happen, and this seller seems pretty out of touch lol



I feel like 1 maybe 1.1 is in its selling range

Edit instead of double posting: Although I live in the area i feel like this house is gaining city wide fame. I've had so many people bring it up to me as im looking in the area. Maybe the owner has sold on Kijiji before and is looking for that 30-40% lowball to get their actual wanted price

----------


## beyond_ban

> I feel like 1 maybe 1.1 is in its selling range
> 
> Edit instead of double posting: Although I live in the area i feel like this house is gaining city wide fame. I've had so many people bring it up to me as im looking in the area. Maybe the owner has sold on Kijiji before and is looking for that 30-40% lowball to get their actual wanted price



Current owner paid $450k in January of 2018. How much $$$ has he sunk into reno's you reckon?

----------


## riander5

> Current owner paid $450k in January of 2018. How much $$$ has he sunk into reno's you reckon?



Was this a reno or a rebuild? I thought it was a rebuild but maybe im wrong. That build i bet is 500-600k based on what iv seen family members get houses built for. Appliances in kitchen look super nice.. maybe it could be even more!

----------


## beyond_ban

> Was this a reno or a rebuild? I thought it was a rebuild but maybe im wrong. That build i bet is 500-600k based on what iv seen family members get houses built for. Appliances in kitchen look super nice.. maybe it could be even more!



https://www.google.com/maps/@51.1009...7i13312!8i6656

https://www.google.com/maps/@51.1010...7i13312!8i6656

They definitely used the bones of the original house, but they added the garage in the back with the master bedroom above. Quite a substantial change from what it was before, but i have idea what cost is associated with said changes.

----------


## killramos

They put that siding on in the past few years? Are they blind?

----------


## beyond_ban

> They put that siding on in the past few years? Are they blind?



Seems to be this was designed to be a reno and flip all along and i'm sure the siding made sense on the proforma... not so much in practice.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

My mom wants me to meet that realtor.

----------


## ragu

> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...coventry-hills
> 
> Double front, triple back.



Ive always written off that area in my books simply the Deerfoot traffic I witnessed for several years coming from downtown (shortly after McKnight). How would one get home (From DT) without that daily pain? Any alternative other than Deerfoot?

----------


## Thaco

> I’ve always written off that area in my books simply the Deerfoot traffic I witnessed for several years coming from downtown (shortly after McKnight). How would one get home (From DT) without that daily pain? Any alternative other than Deerfoot?



center or 14th, there are a few ways

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> I’ve always written off that area in my books simply the Deerfoot traffic I witnessed for several years coming from downtown (shortly after McKnight). How would one get home (From DT) without that daily pain? Any alternative other than Deerfoot?



Centre, 14th, Crowchild to Shag to Country Hills. My townhouse is one street over from that listing so I used to do that commute from the West side of downtown.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> They put that siding on in the past few years? Are they blind?



Architectural heathen here, what's wrong with the siding? Looks like fairly standard Hardie board to me, you just not down with the colour?

----------


## killramos

> Architectural heathen here, what's wrong with the siding? Looks like fairly standard Hardie board to me, you just not down with the colour?



If that is some kind of above average siding, it sure doesnt look it from the photos. 

Siding is a main reason I cant do suburbs.

There are so many better cladding options out there.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> If that is some kind of above average siding, it sure doesn’t look it from the photos. 
> 
> Siding is a main reason I can’t do suburbs.
> 
> There are so many better cladding options out there.



Hardie is certainly above-average for the 'burbs, being about 2-3 times as expensive as vinyl. Looks to be their normal Cedarmill textured planks with the straight-shingle style planks in the gables. Pretty common setup if you want something stronger than vinyl but don't like the stucco look.

What cladding would you have preferred?

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

I am starting to dislike stucco. Hardie is good but looks too cheap from afar like vinyl. Perhaps the shipping container look is the modern way to go.

----------


## killramos

> Hardie is certainly above-average for the 'burbs, being about 2-3 times as expensive as vinyl. Looks to be their normal Cedarmill textured planks with the straight-shingle style planks in the gables. Pretty common setup if you want something stronger than vinyl but don't like the stucco look.
> 
> What cladding would you have preferred?



Stucco is the easy answer, with some nice rock work (generally veneer anyway) and potentially some cedar accents where it makes sense.

I dunno I guess siding just gives my soul cancer.

----------


## ExtraSlow

So many shitty stucco jobs that I think i might prefer Hardie. Fuck, maybe I already have cancer?

----------


## roopi

Hardie board looks much better then stucco imo. Stucco looks like trash after 5 years. I don't live in the fancy inner city or aspen though.

----------


## SKR

> Perhaps the shipping container look is the modern way to go.



I'm doing steel plate with giant spikes if I ever get to build a house.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> Hardie board looks much better then stucco imo. Stucco looks like trash after 5 years. I don't live in the fancy inner city or aspen though.



Yeah I'm in the same boat. A traditional textured stucco looks good on some styles of house, same with the smoother modern stuccos - but if your house is longer than it is wide and has sides with few or no windows (which is very common for most newish neighborhoods), stucco just makes the sides look like big slabs of nothing. At least Hardie or engineered wood siding gives it some texture and depth and you don't have to paint it all the time.

Our house has lots of brick/stone accents and it would still look like shit with stucco.

----------


## Ekliptix

Here's a beauty
https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...mckenzie-towne

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Perfect for a pizza shaped trailer.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Here's a beauty
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...mckenzie-towne



No we talkin baby.

----------


## Maxx Mazda

This was my friend's old place before he moved. Had the front oversized two car and he built a double-deep heated shop in the back with insanely high ceilings for plenty of room for a hoist. If it's ever for sale again, I'm buying it.

----------


## schurchill39

> Here's a beauty
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...mckenzie-towne



Just going to fire that off to the wife quick and should be moving by Nov.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Just going to fire that off to the wife quick and should be moving by Nov.



after you move in, I suggest you put an exhaust fan on the garage wall connected to a humidistat so that it runs 3-4 hours overnight all winter.

----------


## mrsingh

> Went to this open house in North Haven the other day - dream garage
> 
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...ry-north-haven
> 
> A double detached that's 35'x23 and a double attached that's 32'x22' with a 12' ceiling.






> Lol 1.3 MM... This guys on crak. Walk by it every day.. nice house forsure but 1.3 mil?!






> That goes without saying, but this dudes still on crak. Most likely north haven crak. Much nicer than Tuscany crak
> 
> This one will definitely be posted in the 'how much did your neighbours house sell for thread' haha



I actually really like this place, not for $1.3M, but just like the interior design, layout, land and location overall. I will even accept the hardyboard.




> This was my friend's old place before he moved. Had the front oversized two car and he built a double-deep heated shop in the back with insanely high ceilings for plenty of room for a hoist. If it's ever for sale again, I'm buying it.



I remember this house, my kids played soccer in the field nearby. I have often thought the same if it came up for sale.

----------


## Rocket1k78

My bros place is the Hardie board and the neighbors was siding and from afar you really cant tell between the 2 so that kinda sucks being that its that much more. The big difference though is the aftermath of that last hail storm, the neighbors house was destroyed and my bros doesnt even have a dent.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> My bros place is the Hardie board and the neighbors was siding and from afar you really cant tell between the 2 so that kinda sucks being that its that much more. The big difference though is the aftermath of that last hail storm, the neighbors house was destroyed and my bros doesnt even have a dent.



Hardly a selling feature. His wise choice means that he is going to be subsidizing his neighbours' new siding for years to come.

----------


## triplep

Always wanted to see how this one looks...... 

28 Inverness Cove SE... 4 car garage, big bonus room looks like it and a swimming pool in the backyard.

https://www.google.ca/maps/@50.91207.../data=!3m1!1e3
https://www.google.ca/maps/@50.91223...7i13312!8i6656

----------


## pheoxs

Not sure if someone already posted but here's all the 3 or more car garage setups in the city

http://www.mypadcalgary.com/triple-c...-for-sale.html

----------


## Rocket1k78

> Hardly a selling feature. His wise choice means that he is going to be subsidizing his neighbours' new siding for years to come.



You'd think that it would be but you're right because he didnt even know he had that until after the hail storm, there was no mention of it in his listing when he bought it.

----------


## finboy

http://www.mypadcalgary.com/triple-c...b-5v3.92165777

Seeing some of these makes me want to look into garages built into hillsides. I have a 20% grade on my driveway now which would require a complete tear down if I ever wanted a reasonable approach/departure, and at that point might as well dig further under the front yard.

----------


## jwslam

> Went to this open house in North Haven the other day - dream garage
> 
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...ry-north-haven
> 
> A double detached that's 35'x23 and a double attached that's 32'x22' with a 12' ceiling.



It's open house today

----------


## ExtraSlow

Incredible location. My inlaws live nearby.

----------


## JfuckinC

Wow that’s the perfect setup!

----------


## Ekliptix

Beautiful house on the inside. Great everything. Too bad it's in the North.

----------


## ExtraSlow

If I'm reading the honestdoor info correctly, they bought that lot for $450,000 in Jan 2018, then tore it down and built this place. That 2nd detached garage must have already been there, because no developmer would spend the extra money for that I think. 
So hard to assess "value" but I think it's a pretty compelling package in one of the better "near north" areas.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

There was a discussion on this couple pages back. It looks like the detached garage was already there, and they just gutted the house + built an extension rather than a full tear-down. I guess this still qualifies it as new-build as per the spec in the listing? 

It's honestly a beautiful house, but there were a few deal breakers for us. No pantry and no properly vented hood range in the kitchen (we cook lots), zero landscaping and trees, sloped backyard so hard to make a good patio space, and no good flow between indoor and out door. Price is also wayyyy too high. We are definitly keeping an eye on this one to see what it will eventually sell for...

----------


## A2VR6

> It looks like the detached garage was already there, and they just gutted the house + built an extension rather than a full tear-down. I guess this still qualifies it as new-build as per the spec in the listing?




I talked to the owner before, they did a full-teardown of the house, didnt keep a thing.

----------


## jwslam

Then I don't think it was smart they built a bungalow when everyone is eyeing for 2 storey... 
I guess it was mainly a budgeting or permit issue.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

oh you are right. Here's a back view from google street view.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

What do you guys think something like this would cost? $350/sqf AG? We like the idea of having a larger lot with a walk-out basement and massive garage(s) that backs onto a park with view. 


$450K (Lot) + $300/sqf X 2250sqf + $30K Detached Garage + $?? demolition (old house) = $1.2M?

----------


## dirtsniffer

wtf is with no ventilation for the stove? I guess maybe it is down draft as I think it's a requirement for gas? No thanks. Not that I'm in the market for anything ahaha. Love the garages but not the postal code.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> wtf is with no ventilation for the stove? I guess maybe it is down draft as I think it's a requirement for gas? No thanks. Not that I'm in the market for anything ahaha. Love the garages but not the postal code.



It is a downdraft range. Useless for asian cooking lol

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Will the city approve a triple on a 50x125 lot or am I dreaming? House is a small bungalow.

----------


## JfuckinC

> Will the city approve a triple on a 50x125 lot or am I dreaming? House is a small bungalow.



45% of land coverage, so depends on the size of the hoouse.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Small House and large garage is a double win.

----------


## pheoxs

> 45% of land coverage, so depends on the size of the hoouse.



There's also a cap on garages of ~750sq feet AND it can't be larger than the house. But yeah a triple garage on a 50x125 is super easy to get approved.

----------


## Cagare

> What do you guys think something like this would cost? $350/sqf AG? We like the idea of having a larger lot with a walk-out basement and massive garage(s) that backs onto a park with view. 
> 
> 
> $450K (Lot) + $300/sqf X 2250sqf + $30K Detached Garage + $?? demolition (old house) = $1.2M?



$300/sqf is probably a bit high, unless you want high end finishes. I have talked with some builders and it gets as low as $200/sqf. Budget $225/sqf and you are probably fine. This doesn't get into a few extras. 

We've been pricing this a while, and you are not far off on the whole. Most inner City neighborhoods for a 2200-2400 square foot house with an oversized garage will be approximately $1.2-1.3M, but can go higher depending on what neighborhood you want.

That house in North Haven I understand has some very high end finishes, in most places that price is spot on. It's just that there are not many houses in that value range in that neighborhood right now, so it's a tough sell. It may cause others to do similar types of development, but I suspect that house will be the highest priced house in North Haven for at least a decade if it sells around there.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> There's also a cap on garages of ~750sq feet



75 m2 (807 sq. ft.) is the max allowable for a detached.

----------


## pheoxs

> 75 m2 (807 sq. ft.) is the max allowable for a detached.



Ahh thanks. Knew it was in that area hence the ~. 807 sq feet is pretty huge though.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> Ahh thanks. Knew it was in that area hence the ~. 807 sq feet is pretty huge though.



807 (24'x33' is a common size just under that sqft) is a good size but I can assure you you'll eventually still find yourself wishing you had more space. We're like a gas, we expand to fill our containers.

----------


## you&me

> $300/sqf is probably a bit high, unless you want high end finishes. I have talked with some builders and it gets as low as $200/sqf. Budget $225/sqf and you are probably fine. This doesn't get into a few extras. 
> 
> We've been pricing this a while, and you are not far off on the whole. Most inner City neighborhoods for a 2200-2400 square foot house with an oversized garage will be approximately $1.2-1.3M, but can go higher depending on what neighborhood you want.
> 
> That house in North Haven I understand has some very high end finishes, in most places that price is spot on. It's just that there are not many houses in that value range in that neighborhood right now, so it's a tough sell. It may cause others to do similar types of development, but I suspect that house will be the highest priced house in North Haven for at least a decade if it sells around there.



I promise I won't get into this again, but $300psf is definitely way high for that house. Not to mention that building at that price would make these guys the world's worst house-flippers.

----------


## JfuckinC

> 807 (24'x33' is a common size just under that sqft) is a good size but I can assure you you'll eventually still find yourself wishing you had more space. We're like a gas, we expand to fill our containers.



mines 26x28 and i wish i had more space.. only thing i have in there is the car, dirt bike, parts and tools  :facepalm:

----------


## Cagare

> I promise I won't get into this again, but $300psf is definitely way high for that house. Not to mention that building at that price would make these guys the world's worst house-flippers.



Yes, not trying to beat it to death, but that square footage for that home is quite high. I just regret not finding a lot like that for that kind of price. I think I would have jumped on that immediately. 

When I say 1.2-1.3 that's for a two storey, 2200 square foot home with a 3 car garage, which is in the realm of possible if you don't get out of hand with finishes.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> mines 26x28 and i wish i had more space.. only thing i have in there is the car, dirt bike, parts and tools



Yep, it's inevitable unless you're the type that just parks their cars in there and nothing else. I still manage to park our three vehicles in my 24x33 along with all my tools and equipment on the perimeter but I have to be really efficient with storage. If I started parking one on the street I could fit a mill....

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> It is a downdraft range. Useless for asian cooking lol



Downdraft is for people who don't cook with flavour.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Downdraft is for people who don't cook with flavour.



+1, downdraft is brutal.

----------


## A2VR6

> 807 (24'x33' is a common size just under that sqft) is a good size but I can assure you you'll eventually still find yourself wishing you had more space. We're like a gas, we expand to fill our containers.



and this is why development permits exist! 

(I agree. My 32'x25' is too small).

----------


## ExtraSlow

Build entire house on 2nd and 3rd floors, and make entire main floor a garage. profit.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> Yes, not trying to beat it to death, but that square footage for that home is quite high. I just regret not finding a lot like that for that kind of price. I think I would have jumped on that immediately. 
> 
> When I say 1.2-1.3 that's for a two storey, 2200 square foot home with a 3 car garage, which is in the realm of possible if you don't get out of hand with finishes.



I was guesstimating $300/sqf AG because it's a bungalow with a fully developed basement, not 2 story home. At $200 it would be $450K build, which seems awfully low. It sounds like either way it's ~ $600-700K build. Something we are keeping in mind as we plan our next home, which will likely be our forever home until we become empty nesters.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> and this is why development permits exist! 
> 
> (I agree. My 32'x25' is too small).



True! Gotta pay to play in that department.

----------


## Cagare

> I was guesstimating $300/sqf AG because it's a bungalow with a fully developed basement, not 2 story home. At $200 it would be $450K build, which seems awfully low. It sounds like either way it's ~ $600-700K build. Something we are keeping in mind as we plan our next home, which will likely be our forever home until we become empty nesters.



Oh yeah, if it's a bungalow then you are probably correct in that cost per square foot. General rule of thumb is that square footage on the second floor is half the cost of the main floor. I have seen a few homes at $200/sqft and they are quite decent.

We are kind of in the same boat. Trying to find the right property and build a home we want to be in even to just past retirement, so at least 20-25 years.

----------


## prae

> Went to this open house in North Haven the other day - dream garage
> 
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...ry-north-haven
> 
> A double detached that's 35'x23 and a double attached that's 32'x22' with a 12' ceiling.



Not on realtor.ca anymore. Wonder if it's C/S or if the listing just expired.

We walked through it on an open house. Nice place- but the shortcomings that were covered plus the excessive number of rooms of the basement meant it wasn't for us.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Yeah anyone know if it's C/S or just expired listing? 

Wife and I went to the open house too last weekend and she absolutely loved the layout of a bungalow + walkout basement on a large lot that backs onto a park. There were quite a few things we would need to do for that house to work for us, and combining that w/ the list price it was just too $$. 

That said... it sounds like our plan now is to keep an eye out for a similar lot that that we can eventually build our forever home on top, or If this house ever get relisted again for the right price.

----------


## prae

> Yeah anyone know if it's C/S or just expired listing? 
> 
> Wife and I went to the open house too last weekend and she absolutely loved the layout of a bungalow + walkout basement on a large lot that backs onto a park. There were quite a few things we would need to do for that house to work for us, and combining that w/ the list price it was just too $$. 
> 
> That said... it sounds like our plan now is to keep an eye out for a similar lot that that we can eventually build our forever home on top, or If this house ever get relisted again for the right price.



 :ROFL!:  Hahah. I think we walked through at the same time. Was she on facetime with family? My wife speculated you must have bought the place today. The realtor mentioned you were also from Cambrian Heights. We're just up the road from you...

----------


## Turkey99

Looking to build this beauty, putting feelers out for how to maximize space and visual appeal.
Might put one lift on the left to leave to the ability for a chill area upstairs. Have some ideas for a less boxy looking floor but this one was kind of nice to look at with the bike lift. I need ideas to pull it all together!

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

The top one is a perfect cabin!

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> Hahah. I think we walked through at the same time. Was she on facetime with family? My wife speculated you must have bought the place today. The realtor mentioned you were also from Cambrian Heights. We're just up the road from you...



LOL yep that was us. My wife got too excited and had to show her mom ... she doesn't have a good poker face lol

----------


## Ekliptix

Interesting property for sale in Parkland. Empty lot to build a house, with a 3 car garage standing.
https://calgaryhomes.ca/listing/a104...berta-t2j-4k3/

----------


## JfuckinC

> Interesting property for sale in Parkland. Empty lot to build a house, with a 3 car garage standing.
> https://calgaryhomes.ca/listing/a104...berta-t2j-4k3/



weird, the house on google maps didn't look terrible...

----------


## vengie

I'm guessing crack house/ structural issue/ mold issue

----------


## Inzane

> 



My triple has an engineered beam protruding down like in this picture. It unfortunately makes installing a lift problematic, so I haven't even tried. I didn't catch the builder on this in time to effect any kind of change in the house plan.

If it were not for that and a couple other minor things, I could've considered my current garage my dream garage. Alas, maybe some day I'll get another crack at it with a future home.

----------


## you&me

> Not on realtor.ca anymore. Wonder if it's C/S or if the listing just expired.
> 
> We walked through it on an open house. Nice place- but the shortcomings that were covered plus the excessive number of rooms of the basement meant it wasn't for us.



It's been listed again - https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...ry-north-haven

----------


## finboy

So when someone on beyond eventually buys it, when is the garage-warming party?

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm only 969,696 away, can I start a gofundme?

----------


## skandalouz_08

> weird, the house on google maps didn't look terrible...



There was a flood in the house and rather than fix the interior the owner decided they would take the insurance money, demolish and build their dream house. After they knocked down the house they ended up finding their dream house and are now selling the property with the garage.

----------


## M.alex

> There was a flood in the house and rather than fix the interior the owner decided they would take the insurance money, demolish and build their dream house. After they knocked down the house they ended up finding their dream house and are now selling the property with the garage.



Speculation or reality? A bunch of houses in Parkland have been knocked down and rebuilt to be more modernized.

----------


## skandalouz_08

> Speculation or reality? A bunch of houses in Parkland have been knocked down and rebuilt to be more modernized.



Reality. I know the owner.

----------


## 2002civic

> Speculation or reality? A bunch of houses in Parkland have been knocked down and rebuilt to be more modernized.



Sounds a bit specific to be speculation.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

If you want to hold multiple swinger parties at the same time, now you can!

https://www.nathanwilkins.ca/2007-woodside-blvd-nw

Double attached, Double+ detached, multiple RV parking. (Airdrie)

----------


## JfuckinC

> If you want to hold multiple swinger parties at the same time, now you can!
> 
> https://www.nathanwilkins.ca/2007-woodside-blvd-nw
> 
> Double attached, Double+ detached, multiple RV parking. (Airdrie)



i love the side drive to rear garage setup, that's what i would love.

----------


## ExtraSlow

And a shed! What a deal. That's incredible value for $/parking spaces.

----------


## M.alex

I'm impressed they got that built - doesn't seem like that's something the City would have approved.

----------


## ragu

> Looking to build this beauty, putting feelers out for how to maximize space and visual appeal.
> Might put one lift on the left to leave to the ability for a chill area upstairs. Have some ideas for a less boxy looking floor but this one was kind of nice to look at with the bike lift. I need ideas to pull it all together!



Is this within the city? What type of zoning do you need to build this?

----------


## blainer

This stood out in terms of 5 car spots (2 garage, 3 outdoor) in an inner city lot. Respect for going after the healthcare parking crowd though..

Parkdale House

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> This stood out in terms of 5 car spots (2 garage, 3 outdoor) in an inner city lot. Respect for going after the healthcare parking crowd though..
> 
> Parkdale House



This is realty close to where I work, the boss has done similar with his two homes in Parkdale, rent upper and lower separately and then rent spare parking out back of one of the two of them as well.

----------


## blainer

> This is realty close to where I work, the boss has done similar with his two homes in Parkdale, rent upper and lower separately and then rent spare parking out back of one of the two of them as well.



This leads me to wonder about the $3300/month in revenue, would you say that's about right, low, high? Not a financial whiz, but a rough calculation with 20% down would lead to it being well into positive cashflow territory. Also drove around that area and it's a nice lot with good sun exposure... hmm

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> This leads me to wonder about the $3300/month in revenue, would you say that's about right, low, high? Not a financial whiz, but a rough calculation with 20% down would lead to it being well into positive cashflow territory. Also drove around that area and it's a nice lot with good sun exposure... hmm



It’s not out of the realm.

----------


## EmJay

Initially I thought it was a duplex, but nope, quadruple garage out front - https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...canyon-meadows

----------


## Ekliptix

Yes please
https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...lgary-parkdale

----------


## ExtraSlow

Is something "off" about that kitchen?

----------


## 88CRX

The cabinetry is a fucking disaster. 

How many different sized cabinets boxes, shevles and odd configurations can we incorporate into one kitchen... but wait there's more!!! Cubbies in the bulkheads!

----------


## killramos

> Yes please
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...lgary-parkdale



This is my plan whenever I get around to my rebuild.

Oh and 60 dollar oil lol

----------


## ExtraSlow

I don't have enough money to comment on the design, but fuck it, I will anyway, that house is not to my taste at all. Like literally every photo has something I don't like.

----------


## bjstare

> Is something "off" about that kitchen?



No red knobs.

edit: The design of the bathroom vanities is hilarious. It just looks like they forgot to install a set of doors on each one. Also, the wonky sized cabinets appear elsewhere in the house too. Outrageous.

The interior designer that did that house must be blind.

----------


## BavarianBeast

Is that Elliot Pages house?

----------


## gyromonkey

> No red knobs.
> 
> edit: The design of the bathroom vanities is hilarious. It just looks like they forgot to install a set of doors on each one. Also, the wonky sized cabinets appear elsewhere in the house too. Outrageous.
> 
> The interior designer that did that house must be blind.




100% my thoughts when I looked at the bathrooms too

----------


## speedog

> The cabinetry is a fucking disaster. 
> 
> How many different sized cabinets boxes, shevles and odd configurations can we incorporate into one kitchen... but wait there's more!!! Cubbies in the bulkheads!



Well they did do okay for the laundry room cabinetry but the rest is quite something. As far as a designer and/or homeowners gone nuts in a home, I've seen worse.

A

----------


## vengie

> Yes please
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...lgary-parkdale



WSB Autist confirmed, I assume lost too much on PLTR calls

----------


## killramos

> WSB Autist confirmed, I assume lost too much on PLTR calls



I’m assuming single income lol

----------


## prae

If anyone's seriously seeking out a glass-walled garage in the basement, you could have the builder do exactly this with https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...west-hillhurst or the lot next to it. Too narrow for my tastes, but a great location. Used to live a few houses away.

----------


## gyromonkey

Indoor parking for 11 cars. 

https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...ll-springs-est

----------


## ExtraSlow

There's lots of worse choices for that money. Wouldn't be the first way I'd spend my $1.7, but can't really critique too hard.

----------


## killramos

1.7 doesn’t seem anywhere near unreasonable for that.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'd need to see it on a map and check out how bad the neighbors are. Judging by the two borked u-hauls hidden behind the quonset, I'm guessing pretty damned bad, and you share a driveway with them. But still.

----------


## killramos

Pretty sure you own the Quonset lol

It’s at least in the photos.

So in this case you are the shitty neighbor, right up your alley

----------


## gyromonkey

I tend to agree, lots of parking and room, not too far from town. its not prefect in my eyes but seems like a fair price. 

Edit: the Quonset at trailers are included in your property..... so if you buy new you're "that" neighbour hahaha

----------


## ExtraSlow

What I'm saying is the neighbors are almost certainly worse. This is probably the kind of place where people ride quads to each other houses for weenie roasts and Coors lights.

I'd probably fit in fine.

----------


## gyromonkey

> What I'm saying is the neighbors are almost certainly worse. This is probably the kind of place where people ride quads to each other houses for weenie roasts and Coors lights.
> 
> I'd probably fit in fine.



Correct me if I am wrong, but if its zoned as farm land the new Covid mask rules do not apply?...... just sayin

----------


## killramos

COVID rules. WCB rules. Child labour rules.

Farm zoning rules

My wife has a cousin who lives around there somewhere. You would definitely fit in ES.

----------


## JfuckinC

This looked cool! But it’s a triple tandem and looks tiny haha..

----------


## ragu

Where can one build this around here but without quads and coors light stigma:

https://zaksbuilding.com/homes-and-c...L0iVx-hysFyVng

----------


## Buster

Anyone got any quotes on professional epoxy flooring lately?

----------


## cars5431

If your not set on epoxy I recommend swisstrax, easy to install and keeps the dust down in garage

----------


## 94boosted

> Anyone got any quotes on professional epoxy flooring lately?



I was quoted $6/sq.ft. for the new garage I'm building.




> If your not set on epoxy I recommend swisstrax, easy to install and keeps the dust down in garage



My fear with swisstrax is that you'll get a bunch of dirt and gravel jammed into the void spaces of the tiles and it will be a nightmare to clean every spring.

----------


## Buster

I'm contemplating porcelain tile, actually.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I'm contemplating porcelain tile, actually.



Approved.

----------


## bjstare

> I'm contemplating porcelain tile, actually.



This is a great idea, so long as you get something that won't be slick when wet (although I'm sure you've thought through that).

What would you do for grout though? Or would you hire a $$ installer and go groutless/no gap install?

----------


## vengie

> I'm contemplating porcelain tile, actually.



I am available for adoption.

I am very low maintenance, toilet trained and have all vaccinations up to date.

Dad?

Edit: But in all seriousness, I've only recently had quotes for Flake @ $6/sqft and quartz @ $10/sqft

----------


## 71/454

> Anyone got any quotes on professional epoxy flooring lately?



I had polyaspartic done in a 21x24 and it cost 3700$
The garage store with a 20 year warranty. It changed the way the garage feels and I wish Id done it sooner.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Approved.



Cancelled.
Never would I ever.

----------


## prae

I am 100% going to coat my garage before I move in.

----------


## Buster

> This is a great idea, so long as you get something that won't be slick when wet (although I'm sure you've thought through that).
> 
> What would you do for grout though? Or would you hire a $$ installer and go groutless/no gap install?



I have no idea. I leave that kinda shit to the pros.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

http://www.mypadcalgary.com/triple-c...l-2a3.92833966

Almost in my budget but the gf doesn’t approve of the boomer decor.

----------


## Thaco

> http://www.mypadcalgary.com/triple-c...l-2a3.92833966
> 
> Almost in my budget but the gf doesn’t approve of the boomer decor.



That's nuts, is that even legit?

----------


## benyl

Crazy that it doesn’t exceed lot coverage. The foot print of the house is on the smaller side though.

----------


## jwslam

> Almost in my budget but the gf doesn’t approve of the boomer decor.



Sounds like you need a new GF...
or explain how the garage space will allow for so much workshop for you to DIY fix all the things.

----------


## jwslam

https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...-hidden-valley

Who's scooping this up?

----------


## ExtraSlow

That back yard is hilarious.

----------


## colsankey

Thats one way to describe 6 square feet of dirt and lawn gnomes.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Perfect for the prospective homeowner that has four cars and is allergic to grass.

----------


## cyra1ax

> Perfect for the prospective homeowner that has four cars and is allergic to grass.



I've come to learn that even with that much garage space, people would still manage to stuff it full of bullshit and park all four cars on the street.

+1 on the hilarious backyard, I'm kind of surprised that it doesn't break lot coverage rules?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I've come to learn that even with that much garage space, people would still manage to stuff it full of bullshit and park all four cars on the street...



LoL I heard a smart person in our toxic Facebook Community one time say words to that effect. "$300 worth of shit in your garage and $30,000 worth of cars in your driveway!"
I forget the context, but I think boosters were around trying to steal cars.

----------


## jwslam

wow... what high demands y'all have. You want garage AND yard? I'd give up 100% of yard for garage in a heartbeat.

*I don't have children and greenspace is just 3 doors down from me.

- - - Updated - - -




> I'm kind of surprised that it doesn't break lot coverage rules?



+1 curious... looks like there's a few houses on the street that have front and back

https://www.google.ca/maps/place/22+...!4d-114.122656

----------


## ExtraSlow

Hidden valley ranch is a lawless place.

----------


## vengie

> Hidden valley ranch is a lawless place.



But it tastes great

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> +1 on the hilarious backyard, I'm kind of surprised that it doesn't break lot coverage rules?



That's a good point, drainage must be atrocious.

----------


## Team_Mclaren

> Perfect for the prospective homeowner that has four cars and is allergic to grass.



Fuck that sounds like me... but even then... that Backyard is brutal. I'd at least want some space to kick a ball with my kid or somehting...

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

didnt realize this thread was so similar to my "calgary real estate prospects". 

I was looking for a house/lot that can suit a very similar need for parking/storage space. I think the best option is still to buy a house in the old old communities with a large/wide lot with a back alley access. This way you can build a detached backyard garage as wide as a bungalo. My grandparents used to live in huntington hill with that kind of set up. But the prices are fucking stupid now. You will need to build the garage and/or rebuild those shitty old houses too. You get what you want but will cost a pretty penny.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Older neighbourhoods are awesome. Huntington has some great areas, and several beyonders. Maryland Heights is a sneaky pick of you want to get in before the gentrification. Amazing location.

----------


## JfuckinC

> Older neighbourhoods are awesome. Huntington has some great areas, and several beyonders. Maryland Heights is a sneaky pick of you want to get in before the gentrification. Amazing location.



you realize mayland is the NE right?!

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> Older neighbourhoods are awesome. Huntington has some great areas, and several beyonders. Maryland Heights is a sneaky pick of you want to get in before the gentrification. Amazing location.



I know... I miss that place. Spent my baby/childhood there. You know what happens when the grandparents die, the children cant wait to sell and get their fair share. Motherfuckers.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> you realize mayland is the NE right?!



shhhhhhh shhhh, so is renfrew, tuxedo, winston heights, parts of Huntington...... Don't tell anyone though.

----------


## JfuckinC

> shhhhhhh shhhh, so is renfrew, tuxedo, winston heights, parts of Huntington...... Don't tell anyone though.



haha i live in mayland, its a good community. i did what power of rotary is talking about, old bungalow, complete reno, and built a 26x28 garage... might be for sale soon if anyone's looking  :dunno:

----------


## ExtraSlow

I think Mayland is the best neighborhood for an investment property right now. Buy a shitbox, live in it and don't renovate, and in 10 years either renovate or tear down.

----------


## 88CRX

> wow... what high demands y'all have. You want garage AND yard? I'd give up 100% of yard for garage in a heartbeat.
> 
> *I don't have children and greenspace is just 3 doors down from me.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> +1 curious... looks like there's a few houses on the street that have front and back
> 
> https://www.google.ca/maps/place/22+...!4d-114.122656



Pretty sure you can break those rules if you apply for a development permit and get a relaxation. But to do that get ready to burn some dollar bills on that bullshit process.

----------


## cyra1ax

> Pretty sure you can break those rules if you apply for a development permit and get a relaxation. But to do that get ready to burn some dollar bills on that bullshit process.



Actually, looking at it on the overhead looks like it might not break the rules, I didn't realize that the driveway to the garage went onto the property.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Coming soon- 104 Prestwick Manor SE- 4+ Car garage + RV parking



 I hear.

----------


## JordanLotoski

Problem solved- with lifts you could probably get 6-8 cars in this one

https://forums.beyond.ca/threads/414...age-RV-parking

----------


## JfuckinC

http://www.mypadcalgary.com/triple-c...v-4p1.94046238

shittttttt can't read the dims but that looks awesome.

----------


## Team_Mclaren

https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...algary-tuscany

The house is kinda trash tho.... I hate that spilt level (I think) BS.

----------


## jwslam

> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...algary-tuscany
> 
> The house is kinda trash tho.... I hate that spilt level (I think) BS.



Doesn't even have a hot tub... Much better deal here. Double garages PLUS RV.
https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...-harvest-hills

----------


## Team_Mclaren

> Doesn't even have a hot tub... Much better deal here. Double garages PLUS RV.
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...-harvest-hills



The house is too small.... Otherwise I'd consider that.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...algary-tuscany
> 
> The house is kinda trash tho.... I hate that spilt level (I think) BS.



Am I missing something, how would you even access that rear “shop” to use as a garage for vehicles?

----------


## JfuckinC

> Am I missing something, how would you even access that rear “shop” to use as a garage for vehicles?



Haha hard to tell but looks like you can drive off 12 mile coulee road, through the mud and there is a single door on the back and looks like the fence opens.

----------


## jwslam

> Haha hard to tell but looks like you can drive off 12 mile coulee road, through the mud and there is a single door on the back and looks like the fence opens.



https://www.google.ca/maps/@51.13028...7i13312!8i6656

Agree it looks fucking stupid

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

So are they just gambling that there will always be an alley there and it won't get closed off?

----------


## 88CRX

Hah, no way that access is going to be maintained.

----------


## Team_Mclaren

> So are they just gambling that there will always be an alley there and it won't get closed off?



ya, its fucking stupid. i looked it up on google map too. if they block it off you're fucked.

----------


## topmade

> ya, its fucking stupid. i looked it up on google map too. if they block it off you're fucked.



They are already fucked. There's a bike path going through that stretch that you can see from the pictures and google. This may be the reason they are selling. You can probably still get there but that's got to be breaking some bylaws. Still nice to have a oversized heated workshop/man cave/storage but can't advertise it as a garage anymore.

----------


## blainer

Feel inclined to share that the rear garage has in-floor heating, also a great candidate for a lift. PM for owner contact info

https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...ry-collingwood

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> Feel inclined to share that the rear garage has in-floor heating, also a great candidate for a lift. PM for owner contact info
> 
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...ry-collingwood



I grew up one street over from here, wish I could afford this place (or the house I grew up in).

----------


## bjstare

Interesting. That is in no way a 7 figure house to me.

On a mostly unrelated note, I can't for the life of me understand why people put in those god awful showers. Must be cheaper than having someone do the same thing with tiles and normal 10mil glass?

----------


## Buster

woah, that shower, haha.

----------


## bjstare

> woah, that shower, haha.



It looks like something that can only be purchased on a 2am infomercial.

----------


## cloud7

> I grew up one street over from here, wish I could afford this place (or the house I grew up in).



I grew up a block or so from there as well. It is a good neighbourhood. Lots are big and close to downtown by today's standard. I am surprised that the property tax is only ~$4700 for a $1M home... must be a perk for living in the inner city...

----------


## Cagare

> I grew up a block or so from there as well. It is a good neighbourhood. Lots are big and close to downtown by today's standard. I am surprised that the property tax is only ~$4700 for a $1M home... must be a perk for living in the inner city...



That's cause it's assessed value is $650k. It's someone trying to take advantage of a hot market, can't blame them. I would say it's not worth what they are asking, but someone may pay it, just need to find the right greater fool.

Edit: Just did the math, they are asking close to $600/sq foot. That's close to if not above the cost of building new. Lots in that area aren't that much money, when you can find them. You just may not always get two 2 car garages.

----------


## blainer

> That's cause it's assessed value is $650k. It's someone trying to take advantage of a hot market, can't blame them. I would say it's not worth what they are asking, but someone may pay it, just need to find the right greater fool.
> 
> Edit: Just did the math, they are asking close to $600/sq foot. That's close to if not above the cost of building new. Lots in that area aren't that much money, when you can find them. You just may not always get two 2 car garages.



Not at all the seller's tactic and they recognize it's not for everyone. When you say lots are not that much money, 71 Cromwell is listed at 650K for 100m2 less lot to work with. Now let's have some fun with numbers using that 650K, so removing land value and looking at the cost to build new it's $218/sq ft with the main floor area, adding the fully finished basement into the mix comes out to ~$100/sqft. 
Does that seem like such a bad deal? Say what you want about the floor plan, shower, etc.. neither the seller nor the buyer are fools in this situation, just people with specific tastes, which don't match yours.

----------


## Cagare

> Not at all the seller's tactic and they recognize it's not for everyone. When you say lots are not that much money, 71 Cromwell is listed at 650K for 100m2 less lot to work with. Now let's have some fun with numbers using that 650K, so removing land value and looking at the cost to build new it's $218/sq ft with the main floor area, adding the fully finished basement into the mix comes out to ~$100/sqft. 
> Does that seem like such a bad deal? Say what you want about the floor plan, shower, etc.. neither the seller nor the buyer are fools in this situation, just people with specific tastes, which don't match yours.



Listing and selling are two different things. Again, stupid hot market this spring so that lot next door may sell for close to 600k, but it has an assessed value of bouncing around $500k +/- since 2007. Again, things are only worth what people are willing to pay. But in the past few years, in most neighbourhoods, we have been closer to assessed value than not.

Also, that's relating to new builds. Let's look at the overview on Collingwood. In the past 5 years the average sold price per square foot is $470. The average list value this year is $570/square foot and if they sell to 98% of list, which is the average of that neighbourhood, that's still $559/square foot.

None of this is meant to be an insult. This is the exact right time to sell a detached home in this City and I don't know how long this will keep up.. I have seen some homes go for values that don't make sense a whole lot of sense to me. This is across the board, all types of houses, not just ones that don't match my tastes.

----------


## blainer

Understood but selling for lot value is easy to compare to recently sold comparable properties so I want to believe that sellers/RE agents are able to be accurate (+/-5%) with those properties.

Mind sharing the data source? I'm curious to see a graph of the distribution of $/sq ft for Collingwood. Thinking about it from the neighbourhood perspective, I believe it'd be bimodal with new builds at one end and lot values at the other so the average doesn't really work well for either type.

----------


## 94boosted

Got my builder to put in the biggest possible triple tandem garage they could, just over 700sqft, now the garage looks disproportionate to the house  :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

That's ridiculous. 

Ridiculously Awesome.

----------


## Cagare

> Understood but selling for lot value is easy to compare to recently sold comparable properties so I want to believe that sellers/RE agents are able to be accurate (+/-5%) with those properties.
> 
> Mind sharing the data source? I'm curious to see a graph of the distribution of $/sq ft for Collingwood. Thinking about it from the neighbourhood perspective, I believe it'd be bimodal with new builds at one end and lot values at the other so the average doesn't really work well for either type.



You can tweak all the data you want here. There were a range of homes sold in Collingwood and you could expand it as well. The interesting thing is if you look in the last 2 years the price per square foot is lower, I looked over a 5 year cycle, which has been fairly consistent. The 10 year cycle is a similar average with some spikes around $500/sq foot. The highest price per square foot comes with building/redevelopment lots, and the lowest is typically on your larger homes, which makes sense.

https://www.bode.ca/market-data?province=AB&city=Calgary&transactionDate=2%20years&community=Collingwood&propertyType=Detached&yearBuilt=2010-2015,2015-2020,2020-2021,2000-2010,1990-2000,1970-1990,1950-1970,1925-1950,1900-1925


Pricing has been aggressive across the board for new listings this year in desirable locations. A lot of people that bought building lots last year are trying to flip them for 20% more 6 months later as well. We have been shopping pretty hard since early last year, prices bottomed out around October/November and started climbing aggressively in the past 2 months. Not that I consider a home an investment, but it does hold a portion of my net worth and I am not interested in getting in during a short term inflation in value. I had thought about selling and renting but the home value I currently have has not climbed enough to justify that risk or the hassle of 2 moves.

----------


## Kjonus

> Got my builder to put in the biggest possible triple tandem garage they could, just over 700sqft, now the garage looks disproportionate to the house



I hope that one of those rear attach garage homes?

----------


## 94boosted

> I hope that one of those rear attach garage homes?



Yah it is, it's a courtyard style house with more of a side yard than a traditional back yard so it's a pretty efficient use of space and we're happy with it.

----------


## jutes

> Got my builder to put in the biggest possible triple tandem garage they could, just over 700sqft, now the garage looks disproportionate to the house



Oh hell yes! Too late to add some windows to that side? Natural light is the bomb.

----------


## S-FLY

Holy, is that the front of the house or the back?
*edit: I'm assuming that's the back, with a rear attached. That's amazing!

----------


## 94boosted

- - - Updated - - -




> Oh hell yes! Too late to add some windows to that side? Natural light is the bomb.



I added one 4' x 4' window to the other side for a bit of natural light and most importantly had them double the amount of light fixtures to make sure it's nice and bright in there.




> Holy, is that the front of the house or the back?
> *edit: I'm assuming that's the back, with a rear attached. That's amazing!



Yup that's the back.

----------


## Team_Mclaren

https://www.remax.ca/ab/calgary-real...d292358876-lst

sick rear garage setup, overpriced imo... That garage alone isnt worth 150k over

----------


## ExtraSlow

Breakfast with a view of your trailer. I'll take it.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> https://www.remax.ca/ab/calgary-real...d292358876-lst
> 
> sick rear garage setup, overpriced imo... That garage alone isnt worth 150k over



Put the cars in your offer then

----------


## Team_Mclaren

> Put the cars in your offer then



Selling wants an extra 6k for that lift to stay as well... lmao..

Someone here must know him, a huge Mustang guy.

----------


## Darkane

> Selling wants an extra 6k for that lift to stay as well... lmao..
> 
> Someone here must know him, a huge Mustang guy.



I saw that when it popped up. I don’t think it’s 150k over, the lot is quite large. 

It’s taking advantage of the bubble right now - sure - but is that not a 700k setup? 

House is not bad, 2440sqft.

----------


## killramos

That’s a lot of mustangs.

----------


## finboy

> That’s a lot of mustangs.



This, I’d get bored as hell with 3 of the same car

----------


## Team_Mclaren

> This, I’d get bored as hell with 3 of the same car



The interior is quite dated too, but yes the lot is huge. 

I saw four in the showing. A 5.0, Shelby gt500, a Bullitt and a fox body 5.0

----------


## bjstare

"Tell me you're white trash without telling me you're white trash"

----------


## killramos

I’d you are going to be a mustang collector it’s kindof bizarre not to have a 65 in there...

----------


## JfuckinC

> "Tell me you're white trash without telling me you're white trash"



lol i don't think you've spent enough time in the NE/SE, that's not white trash  :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

I aspire to be as classy as that trash.

----------


## bjstare

> lol i don't think you've spent enough time in the NE/SE, that's not white trash



That's probably true.

That being said, IMO white trash is not simply defined by income or appearance... it's a mentality and a way of life. Choosing to own 4 Mustangs is a fantastic example of this  :ROFL!:

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> That's probably true.
> 
> That being said, IMO white trash is not simply defined by income or appearance... it's a mentality and a way of life. Choosing to own 4 Mustangs is a fantastic example of this



Why does skin color and car preference conclude this? What if a black person owns 4 mustangs?

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> lol i don't think you've spent enough time in the NE/SE, that's not white trash



Yeah no kidding. If your local park doesn't have a sign from the city reminding you not to dump your unwanted furniture in the lake, you're probably not _that_ trashy.

I am, though.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Why does skin color and car preference conclude this? What if a black person owns 4 mustangs?



What if a white person had a tremendously lucky business venture that made millions and then gave all that money away to his family spread out all over the place?
You let me know when you meet that person. I will not be waiting on the edge of my seat.

----------


## killramos

> Why does skin color and car preference conclude this? What if a black person owns 4 mustangs?



Why can't a black person be white trash?

It's 2021, they can be whatever they want to be.

----------


## bjstare

> Why does skin color and car preference conclude this? What if a black person owns 4 mustangs?



I literally said it's not defined by income *or appearance*. If someone with polka dot green skin had 4 mustangs, I'd still call them white trash.

Go back to telling us we're privileged for having backyards, or whatever it is you do here.  :Pooosie:

----------


## mr2mike

> "Tell me you're white trash without telling me you're white trash"



That's upper white trash I do believe.
Guy probably could get any girl he wants at Mr. Schnapps with a garage like that.


Has large too chest and engine lift. Yet owns a 4 post lift.

Poser!

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> Has large too chest and engine lift. Yet owns a 4 post lift.
> 
> Poser!



?????

----------


## JfuckinC

> ?????



he thinks you can only work on a car on a 2 post lift obviously  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> he thinks you can only work on a car on a 2 post lift obviously



LOL that's some weird-ass gatekeeping.

----------


## arcticcat522

How big is that garage? Seems like a really high roof too. Anyone know?

----------


## killramos

Dimensions are on the listing. Height could be estimated by counting siding.

----------


## FraserB

> Why does skin color and car preference conclude this? What if a black person owns 4 mustangs?



It's a state of being that transcends race.

We should also discuss the siding job with that weird little bit on the left with exposed concrete and then siding that looks like it goes to the ground in the middle. I assume it was done to save some money, money spent on hair products for the owner's mullet.

----------


## JfuckinC

guys got a unreal garage an we're just picking him/it apart  :ROFL!:

----------


## killramos

We don’t even know how many mustangs are parked up front.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> We should also discuss the siding job with that weird little bit on the left with exposed concrete and then siding that looks like it goes to the ground in the middle. I assume it was done to save some money, money spent on hair products for the owner's mullet.



The middle column probably is on grade rather than having a pony wall/footing like the exterior wall. Have to cover it with something, siding makes as much sense as anything.

----------


## Rocket1k78

The pano house sounds overpriced but its pretty unique so who knows. 



> guys got a unreal garage an we're just picking him/it apart



On Par for Beyond imo :ROFL!:  If thats white trash im fine with that lol

----------


## mr2mike

> he thinks you can only work on a car on a 2 post lift obviously



Sorry, I guess oil changes are easy.
Can't do any tire off service without an additional kit to raise the car off the 4 post lift.

----------


## never

> Sorry, I guess oil changes are easy.
> Can't do any tire off service without an additional kit to raise the car off the 4 post lift.



In this garage it’s obviously for storage so a 4 post is the way to go.

----------


## arcticcat522

> Dimensions are on the listing. Height could be estimated by counting siding.



I don't see it on the listing. Edit....I See it. Last picture...

----------


## JfuckinC

when i built my rear suspension a 4 post would have been a amazing, obviously both setups have pros and cons like anything

----------


## killramos

> I don't see it on the listing. Edit....I See it. Last picture...



Thats too bad. 32x228. 

You can play wheres Waldo if you want.

Definitely lacking a bit of depth I would like to see.

----------


## arcticcat522

That's what she said

----------


## dirtsniffer

The worst part is, I would happily drive any one of those mustangs.. fml

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> Sorry, I guess oil changes are easy.
> Can't do any tire off service without an additional kit to raise the car off the 4 post lift.



Neat, thanks for letting us know how a 4-post lift works. We obviously had no idea. Real shame the guy can't do any tire-off work in the other two bays since he only had a 4-post lift.  :Frown:

----------


## never

> Neat, thanks for letting us know how a 4-post lift works. We obviously had no idea. Real shame the guy can't do any tire-off work in the other two bays since he only had a 4-post lift.



I always found a 4 post lift with a couple of center jacks to be pretty good...plus the tracks give you more flat working space/tool storage.

----------


## killramos



----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> I always found a 4 post lift with a couple of center jacks to be pretty good...plus the tracks give you more flat working space/tool storage.



Oh yeah I know a few guys that use the 4-post with center jacks, it's a versatile setup. Use it for both storage and mechanical work

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> I literally said it's not defined by income *or appearance*. If someone with polka dot green skin had 4 mustangs, I'd still call them white trash.
> 
> Go back to telling us we're privileged for having backyards, or whatever it is you do here.



Chill bro. It was a genuine question. 

Jeesh, I thought millennials were sensitive. Damn, you old beyonders hold a grudge lol

----------


## killramos

If only we spent some more time in the Asia utopia everyone is trying to escape from eh?

----------


## ExtraSlow

That'd toughen me up.

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> If only we spent some more time in the Asia utopia everyone is trying to escape from eh?



Ill entertain this question knowing you are just a beyond attention whore. 

I still prefer Asia for day to day life more than Canada, especially Calgary. its all a matter of balance and preference. Id argue theres no such thing as a perfect place. 
Preference changes as you age (unfortunately, most of you on these boards still act like 16 year olds lol). 

During my prime, Id rather live and work in a vibrant and lively place with high cost of living, tougher working environment etc. The experience and enjoyment is worth the trade off. 

When I am ready to settle down, I will migrate back to fulfil my spoiled Canadian lifestyle. (Maybe then Killramos will have moved out of his mothers basement)

----------


## killramos

Well when you get old and fat, 3 square feet of living space would be terribly inconvenient.

----------


## pheoxs

4 post lift seems far more practical for life. So much easier to drive on and off for storage and less time consuming. Can still do the majority of engine work on it.

How often are you guys doing suspension or brake work that you need a 2 post lift? 

Also isn't storing a car long term on a 2-post lift worst for it because the suspension has no weight on it? Or is that just a myth?

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> Well when you get old and fat, 3 square feet of living space would be terribly inconvenient.



im living in a reasonably sized house if that matters. although, I did live in a shoebox here at one point.

----------


## killramos

Cushy

----------


## AndyL

> guys got a unreal garage an we're just picking him/it apart



 :ROFL!:  and maybe it's changed hands since - but I'm reasonably sure a beyonder owned it  :ROFL!:

----------


## Team_Mclaren

Wait... people work on their cars at home? I thought a hoist is just to create an extra space.. :ROFL!:  :ROFL!:

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> Wait... people work on their cars at home? I thought a hoist is just to create an extra space..



Only us white trash poors!  :ROFL!:

----------


## M.alex

you can easily do suspension work on a 4-post with a bridge jack. 
http://www.directlift.ca/pro-jack-3500.htm

I've had my bridge jack for over a decade and I havn't run into any work that I havn't been able to do on a 4-post with it. Havn't pulled an engine out of a car so yeaaaa, that might be tricky, but other than that 4 post is great for storage or working on

----------


## Maxx Mazda

Everybody chirping this guy for having Mustangs, when I bet his garage is 30 times nicer than a lot of the people doing the criticizing...

----------


## navdeep

> Everybody chirping this guy for having Mustangs, when I bet his garage is 30 times nicer than a lot of the people doing the criticizing...



Half might not even have a garage

----------


## killramos

> Everybody chirping this guy for having Mustangs, when I bet his garage is 30 times nicer than a lot of the people doing the criticizing...



What’s 1/30th of that garage?

The lift?

----------


## dirtsniffer

Assuming the cars are worth $150k, 3% would be $5k, maybe some basic method of reliable transportation?

----------


## killramos

> Assuming the cars are worth $150k, 3% would be $5k, maybe some basic method of reliable transportation?



Isn’t that what the average bicycle costs on beyond?

----------


## bjstare

> Jeesh, I thought millennials were sensitive. Damn, you old beyonders hold a grudge lol



As a millennial who thinks my millennial peers are generally a bunch of gaping assholes, this comment makes me feel warm and fuzzy. Thank you.

----------


## vengie

> Isn’t that what the average bicycle costs on beyond?



Maybe if you're a pleb.

----------


## jwslam

> Half might not even have a garage



Are you poking fun at my triple attached gym / junk storage?

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> As a millennial who thinks my millennial peers are generally a bunch of gaping assholes, this comment makes me feel warm and fuzzy. Thank you.



Welcome  :Smilie:  

But honestly, my comment about spoiled Canadians is a joke. Dont take it so seriously. I consider myself a spoiled Canadian.

----------


## mr2mike

> Are you poking fun at my triple attached gym / junk storage?



Or my Princess auto tarp and cardboard floor machanics shop?

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Or my Princess auto tarp and cardboard floor machanics shop?



Or my custom made eyebolt pulley system to lift them CJ7 top by myself

----------


## TomcoPDR

https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...gary-pineridge

Oversized garage AND a pool

----------


## ExtraSlow

Like

----------


## killramos

Someone needs to go back to realtor photography school.

----------


## cars5431

> 4 post lift seems far more practical for life. So much easier to drive on and off for storage and less time consuming. Can still do the majority of engine work on it.
> 
> How often are you guys doing suspension or brake work that you need a 2 post lift? 
> 
> Also isn't storing a car long term on a 2-post lift worst for it because the suspension has no weight on it? Or is that just a myth?



Brake work and suspension work is easy by adding a bridge jack and gives you nice options for storage for a home setup. For my personal setup Im happy with my 4 post. Have done suspension, brakes, transmissions and multiple other work and never had an issue yet.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> Someone needs to go back to realtor photography school.



"Don't bother making the bed, I'm just going to pop in with my GoPro!"

----------


## mrsingh

> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...gary-pineridge
> 
> Oversized garage AND a pool



$485k for Pineridge? Am I missing some massive spike in property value out there?

----------


## Ekliptix

I like tandems. Location is too north for my liking tho.
https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...y-west-springs

----------


## ExtraSlow

West springs? Gross.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Since when is a retention pond a benefit?

Breeds mosquitoes and kills kids/dogs

----------


## killramos

> Since when is a retention pond a benefit?



Duckies?

----------


## ExtraSlow

OVER $100K of landscaping!!!!!11!11!

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> OVER $100K of landscaping!!!!!11!11!



The deck is probably $80K if they built it recently, lol.

----------


## killramos

That house screams built at the peak.

----------


## jwslam

> That house screams built at the peak.



According to honest door; the thing with honest door is the 2008 is probably when they bought it ... should be plus GST at $971536 (yes I checked that 2008 was 5%; I'm assuming that even if they signed a build contract in 2007 @ 6%GST, GST isn't paid until transaction date)

----------


## dirtsniffer

Ooof

----------


## bjstare

Maybe the 100k was what it cost to build the mud puddle behind the house. 

I drive by that place pretty regularly and can’t fathom spending that kind of money to live on a road that busy. It’s insane.

----------


## Team_Mclaren

> I like tandems. Location is too north for my liking tho.
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...y-west-springs



Like the house, dont like the location.... if that's in the NW.... damn..


Is 9th ave a main road?

----------


## bjstare

> Like the house, dont like the location.... if that's in the NW.... damn..
> 
> 
> Is 9th ave a main road?



Yes. I’m not sure it was intended to be, but it runs parallel to old Banff coach and has no lights on it. If you take 9th to get to co-op, you cut out all the lights on old Banff coach and 85th so tons of people do it.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

No neighbors directly behind you at least

----------


## JfuckinC

That garage would be so ideal, I love it. House is nice too.

----------


## S-FLY

I'm pretty sure Honest Door is correct. I've seen this for sale last year. 
This place would be great if it wasn't backing a slough.

----------


## Cagare

> I'm pretty sure Honest Door is correct. I've seen this for sale last year. 
> This place would be great if it wasn't backing a slough.



It was for sale through the fall and delisted before Christmas. Guess there was a disagreement with the previous realtor. Sold in a few hours this time, to someone that looked at it last fall. Busy road makes it annoying out front though.

----------


## skandalouz_08

I looked at this house when it was listed in the fall. Road was too busy for kids and backyard isn't very kid friendly so it was a pass for us. The basement layout was really odd as well.

----------


## vengie

A little pricey, but 4 acres on the edge of Airdrie.

https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...ky-view-county

----------


## cyra1ax

> A little pricey, but 4 acres on the edge of Airdrie.
> 
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...ky-view-county



I like how the first pictures you see are of the shop/garage hahaa. 

Also is it just me, or does that house seem to have quite an eclectic mix of different design styles?

----------


## ExtraSlow

I have a high school buddy who lives like 100m from that house.

----------


## Cagare

> I looked at this house when it was listed in the fall. Road was too busy for kids and backyard isn't very kid friendly so it was a pass for us. The basement layout was really odd as well.



Yeah the backyard was odd with the retaining wall halfway up that fence.

----------


## mr2mike

> I like tandems. Location is too north for my liking tho.
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...y-west-springs
> Attachment 98827



Missed an opportunity to build on a Frozen Han Solo in that downstairs bathroom. Geez a lot of tile.

----------


## speeed

Check out this listing. Plenty of garage and shop space

https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...gary-dalhousie

----------


## JfuckinC

> Check out this listing. Plenty of garage and shop space
> 
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...gary-dalhousie



I bought a hood off the guy that owns this place. It’s like a rural property in the city it was so cool! I wish I could afford it.

Check this out, biggest drive way and a pile or garage space too haha

https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...y-kelvin-grove

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Those Dalhousie acreages are my dream. I didn’t even know they existed until a few weeks ago.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...mount-pleasant

this inner city one has a 4 car detached. Pretty sweet.

----------


## killramos

Now THATS an infill

Converting the whole garage into some gym rat paradise though, that’s a bit fruity…

Also looks like they ran out of money to finish the back of the houses exterior lol

----------


## eglove

Man, that baroc road one is amazing.

----------


## jwslam

> Man, that baroc road one is amazing.



I am open to being roommates  :Wink:

----------


## Team_Mclaren

> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...mount-pleasant
> 
> this inner city one has a 4 car detached. Pretty sweet.



Wow thats a good find, too bad my wife wont do a detached garage.

----------


## killramos

> Wow thats a good find, too bad my wife wont do a detached garage.



So… more space for your cars?

I remember the last time I was house shopping. My only requirement was a 3 car garage.

We now have a 1 car garage.  :ROFL!:

----------


## Team_Mclaren

> So… more space for your cars?
> 
> I remember the last time I was house shopping. My only requirement was a 3 car garage.
> 
> We now have a 1 car garage.



HAHA, The major reason for a new house would be a attached 3 car garage, or a regular 2 car attached + secondary garage. Otherwise, no move...

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> So more space for your cars?
> 
> I remember the last time I was house shopping. My only requirement was a 3 car garage.
> 
> We now have a 1 car garage.



LoL!!

----------


## killramos

> HAHA, The major reason for a new house would be a attached 3 car garage, or a regular 2 car attached + secondary garage. Otherwise, no move...



Honestly, it all started when I sold my C63 and came to the sober realization that half the cars I wanted to replace it with I wouldn’t be able to get down my alley into my garage anyway.

So instead I bought a lot to build on, with structures worth literally nothing on them that I currently live in haha.

We were initially shopping for something to bridge us to when we wanted to build, and found a great lot with a house we could live with for a while instead and just skipped that step.

----------


## 90_Shelby

Those acreages in Dalhousie, I’m pretty sure they’re not actually part of Calgary, $0 for property taxes on the listing and I think they have their own septic and well water? Someone likely knows better then me but they’re unique. The fact that Baroc road is gravel would be a deal breaker for me personally.

That Kelvin Grove lot though, wow!

----------


## finboy

This place is just behind my parents, I used to hang out with the owner who built the garage when I was learning about cars, he used to build Toyota FJ’s in it. Now a realtor owns it and is selling:
https://calgaryhomes.ca/listing/a111...berta-t2e-1b2/

----------


## Cagare

> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...mount-pleasant
> 
> this inner city one has a 4 car detached. Pretty sweet.



The alley behind that place is super long and not very good. Exits on both streets are steep too. 

In general the location is a bit meh and that garage conversion was a terrible idea. It's been up for sale for 2 months with some big price drops.

----------


## bjstare

> I bought a hood off the guy that owns this place. It’s like a rural property in the city it was so cool! I wish I could afford it.
> 
> Check this out, biggest drive way and a pile or garage space too haha
> 
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...y-kelvin-grove



There's a few of these places in my neck of the woods too, over the last few years a couple have been bought out and subdivided/developed though. I can only imagine the developers paid a staggering amount for an in-city acreage big enough to put 15 houses on (that are each priced between 800k-1MM).

----------


## you&me

> There's a few of these places in my neck of the woods too, over the last few years a couple have been bought out and subdivided/developed though. I can only imagine the developers paid a staggering amount for an in-city acreage big enough to put 15 houses on (that are each priced between 800k-1MM).
> 
> Attachment 100220




This is like us... We're in an original acreage home on the westside. The previous owner did the subdividing (probably about 20 lots) and left the best parcel for what was going to be his personal home. Fortunately for us, the market was dog shit for most of the time he was developing, things took longer and were less profitable than he expected and by the time the rest of the development was done, he was too old and worn out to take on his own build... 

It's too bad we're not within walking distance of "Actual factual park", or we'd be sitting on a gold mine  :ROFL!:

----------


## navdeep

> This is like us... We're in an original acreage home on the westside. The previous owner did the subdividing (probably about 20 lots) and left the best parcel for what was going to be his personal home. Fortunately for us, the market was dog shit for most of the time he was developing, things took longer and were less profitable than he expected and by the time the rest of the development was done, he was too old and worn out to take on his own build... 
> 
> It's too bad we're not within walking distance of "Actual factual park", or we'd be sitting on a gold mine



Same here, there has been about 3 different sites like that in rocky ridge and still tons of acreages that back on to Crowchild

----------


## JPB

I live pretty close to that place in Kelvin Grove, had no idea it was for sale. The story we heard on a neighborhood tour a few years back is the original land owner for all of Kelvin Grove kept back that lot for himself when he sold off the rest. I'd want a small tractor or a Gravely to keep that driveway area clean.

----------


## mr2mike

> Same here, there has been about 3 different sites like that in rocky ridge and still tons of acreages that back on to Crowchild



Yep grew up in that neck of the woods.
I'm surprised so many people held on when Tuscany or Tusslewood or whatever they call the shitty development. 
Basically you're in a 1970s estate surrounded by the city.
Some of those watermark homes must get basement floods because I know the land they're on. Every spring a large slough would show up.

----------


## Turkey99

> Is this within the city? What type of zoning do you need to build this?



Outside city limits, project got super delayed and now we're moving back into the city. Not looking forward to less space, but I've seen people posting about finding large garages in town. 
Anyone have neighborhood recommendations in the southern half of Calgary that generally has bigger lots/garages?

----------


## JfuckinC

https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...canyon-meadows


Shoooooot dang. that's pretty decent.

----------


## jwslam

The only double-doubles I can afford come from minimum wage workers.

https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...ry-collingwood

----------


## vengie

> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...canyon-meadows
> 
> 
> Shoooooot dang. that's pretty decent.



That is awesome

----------


## eglove

> The only double-doubles I can afford come from minimum wage workers.
> 
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...ry-collingwood




Jesus, that garage and then the detached is amazing

----------


## jwslam

> Jesus, that garage and then the detached is amazing



sooo... wanna be roommates?

----------


## Cagare

> The only double-doubles I can afford come from minimum wage workers.
> 
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...ry-collingwood



That place was listed in the spring, it appears they took it down and relisted now. I noted that the previous asking was closer to $600/sq ft and was trying to take advantage of a perceived hot market, it's now at $575/sq ft. Maybe the market is hotter now.

Also, I am surprised after doing the reno in 2009-2011 that their assessment didn't stay up there. Jacked a bit in 2012 but had been dropping significantly since then.

----------


## prae

> That place was listed in the spring, it appears they took it down and relisted now. I noted that the previous asking was closer to $600/sq ft and was trying to take advantage of a perceived hot market, it's now at $575/sq ft. Maybe the market is hotter now.
> 
> Also, I am surprised after doing the reno in 2009-2011 that their assessment didn't stay up there. Jacked a bit in 2012 but had been dropping significantly since then.




no yard just absolutely kills this property IMO. Buyers looking in Collingwood are going to expect a decent yard. The "walkout" basement isnt enough to compensate. The refreshed photos ARE much better than the last attempt, however. I expect they'll see a sale in the 900s.

----------


## Chester

https://www.royallepage.ca/en/proper...2/mlsa1098923/

Some sick bedroom furniture in this one.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> https://www.royallepage.ca/en/proper...2/mlsa1098923/
> 
> Some sick bedroom furniture in this one.



That's in some one-horse town way the fuck down south. Basically a double-wide with a garage.

----------


## gpomp

https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...ington-heights

----------


## ExtraSlow

I hope you like golden oak!

----------


## dirtsniffer

Damn that place is sick

----------


## Neil4Speed

> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...ington-heights



The photos make it look like the main garage has carpet, gives me the herby jeebies

----------


## Xtrema

> I hope you like golden oak!



Park a vintage Integra Type R in there and it'll be period correct.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Park a vintage Integra Type R in there and it'll be period correct.



Rad-era cars and clothing and this turns into an amazing complete lifestyle.

----------


## jwslam

https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...ry-tuxedo-park
Who asked for a double-double near 
@ExtraSlow
?

----------


## vengie

> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...ry-tuxedo-park
> Who asked for a double-double near 
> @ExtraSlow
> ?



All that work and they didn't spend $5k to rebuild the back deck?
For shame.

----------


## Chester

That deck is hilarious.

----------


## ExtraSlow

That's a sweet house and who gives a fuck about the deck, that's easy to fix. Too bad it's not on one of the better streets in that area east of Edmonton Trail, which are quieter and better cared for. Whoever buys that can be my buddy.

----------


## eglove

That house is almost right behind me - share the same alley. Exterior still isn't finished on some parts of the house and the garage. It's been for sale for FOREVER.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> That house is almost right behind me - share the same alley. Exterior still isn't finished on some parts of the house and the garage. It's been for sale for FOREVER.



Always hard to understand value for a house like that. Land was probably $380-400, and most developers would have built a duplex and sold each side for $580-600. These people built a big single, and it's really hard to justify a million dollar home on that street. Especially hard to justify spending a million dollars on a home where some details are unfinished and the new owners will need to drop $50k to get it all wrapped up. I love the area, like mentioned it's quite close to my house, but it takes the right buyer to think this makes any sense.

----------


## eglove

When I walk the dogs I always scoff when I walk by it haha. 5 years, still not fully complete. But yea as you said, land/old house was only $300ish k in 2016 and most were doing duplexes to split that huge property tax bill. Hard sell in our neighbourhood as there aren't too many single homes that big and that amount of $$$. Plus no paved alley for baller cars to get in the unfinished garage :p

----------


## you&me

> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...ry-tuxedo-park
> Who asked for a double-double near 
> @ExtraSlow
> ?



What a quirky floorplan... Almost like it was self-designed, without any input from someone with any idea of what they're doing. 

Is that a "spice kitchen"? Interesting that the master, er, _primary_ bedroom is the smaller of the two and just kind of crammed in the corner, while both the living and dining rooms are 'big' for this house.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I could totally see myself doing something like this. It's not a smart thing, but I'd do it. Reminds me of that time I tried to buy the ugly house at 2416 7 street NE. You guys hated that house interior.

----------


## JfuckinC

stop posting lame double doubles you couldn't even get a lift in... more like this:

https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...gary-chaparral

----------


## ExtraSlow

Chapelina? That place is proof that you really do get more when you go to worse neighborhoods. Nice place.

----------


## JfuckinC

> Chapelina? That place is proof that you really do get more when you go to worse neighborhoods. Nice place.



so far south i could never... but cool garage anyway haha

----------


## bjstare

> What a quirky floorplan... Almost like it was self-designed, without any input from someone with any idea of what they're doing.



I was thinking the same thing. Someone wanted a "baller" house, couldn't afford to do it all on their own and needed to suite the basement, didn't hire a good designer/architect, result is this half-baked place. It has some nice things about it (see: stove with red knobs), but it's priced comically high for what -and where- it is, IMO.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

> Chapelina? That place is proof that you really do get more when you go to worse neighborhoods. Nice place.



TIL Chaparral is a bad neighborhood

----------


## eglove

Jesus, it's like they build these awesome garage homes only in the south to pull people down there

----------


## ExtraSlow

> TIL Chaparral is a bad neighborhood



The market says houses are inexpensive there. I don't know how to argue with that.

----------


## Darkane

Bad area with 1.5+ lake homes. lol. 

It a good area, good access to everything. South FTW

----------


## gpomp

> It a good area, good access to everything.



Good access to everything... except downtown

----------


## ExtraSlow

Stirthepot.gif

----------


## vengie

> Good access to everything... except downtown



Downtown is awful... Not a big loss.

----------


## Darkane

> Good access to everything... except downtown



It’s not far from the ctrain. 

It has McLeod and Deerfoot as an option. Sure, it’s a 30 min drive. But it has options.

----------


## gpomp

Such a strange house...

https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...ry-aspen-woods

----------


## nismodrifter

> Such a strange house...
> 
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...ry-aspen-woods

----------


## JfuckinC

haha so weird, looks like its setup for multiple family's maybe?

Edit: also setup for lots of accessibility it says.. so that's prob why it's so weird

----------


## nismodrifter

The floorplan stuff re accessibility is totally understood.

Why oak........and oak.........and more oak.......in 2004 build. 
Ceiling in basement.
Weird closet in bedroom.
Its like the house is from the 80s.

----------


## gpomp

Inside windows are weird too

----------


## JfuckinC

> Inside windows are weird too



looks like an addition from in there, but then looks normal outside haha.. very confuse

----------


## you&me

> Such a strange house...
> 
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...ry-aspen-woods



I saw that house when it was first listed the other day and it made me think of starting a "WTF is this" thread, where we could mock and ridicule bad homes, bad listings, etc. 

I want to know what's up with the furniture? Surely it wasn't added as "staging", so WTF... Like, how did they even fold those sheets on the mattress and boxspring on the floor  :ROFL!:  Were they trying to hide the fact that it's (clearly) a mattress and boxspring on the floor? 

And what's up with the seller? Are they OK with their realtor presenting their home like this? Or are they so clueless that they just don't know any better? Don't care?

----------


## Rocket1k78

> I saw that house when it was first listed the other day and it made me think of starting a "WTF is this" thread, where we could mock and ridicule bad homes, bad listings, etc. 
> 
> I want to know what's up with the furniture? Surely it wasn't added as "staging", so WTF... Like, how did they even fold those sheets on the mattress and boxspring on the floor  Were they trying to hide the fact that it's (clearly) a mattress and boxspring on the floor? 
> 
> And what's up with the seller? Are they OK with their realtor presenting their home like this? Or are they so clueless that they just don't know any better? Don't care?



Definitely a WTF listing lol I think this is a combo of the seller and agent both drinking the hawt kool aid and thinking they can get over top dollar with no work. Ive seen some listings where they didnt even bother clearing off the kitchen table for pics. Goes both ways but im sure this is probably more the sellers actions i bet.

----------


## vengie

Just Aspen things

----------


## ExtraSlow

I like the wavy carpet.

----------


## bjstare

It's the second time that one's been listed recently. IIRC the last time, the pictures made it look way more normal from a layout perspective, but the furnishings were even weirder. I'm pretty sure they had two queens next to one another in the master (among other weird shit, as I'm sure you'd have assumed).

There's walls in at least one of the garages as well (look at the floor plan); previous listing had pics of those. It looks like it could have been a group home or something.

----------


## you&me

> It's the second time that one's been listed recently. IIRC the last time, the pictures made it look way more normal from a layout perspective, but the furnishings were even weirder. I'm pretty sure they had two queens next to one another in the master (among other weird shit, as I'm sure you'd have assumed).
> 
> There's walls in at least one of the garages as well (look at the floor plan); previous listing had pics of those. *It looks like it could have been a group home or something.*



I remember LOL'ing at the last listing as well. 

I can see the group home theory... The local residents must have banded together to run them out of the area to somewhere more appropriate for a group home... Like west of 85th  :ROFL!:

----------


## jwslam

> Such a strange house...
> 
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...ry-aspen-woods



Why is the 2F matterport not loaded...

----------


## Pauly Boy

Jackie Chan WTF indeed.

Nothing makes sense... I knew I was in for a treat when I saw the oak, but I was no prepared for the 3rd pic in looking like a student dorm with a desk inches away FROM A BED ON THE FLOOR?!? And those carpets...  :ROFL!: 

Edit - 1% Realty. Makes sense, lol

----------


## jwslam

y'all this is living the dream!

a dedicated security cam TV next to my Ikea couch while watching my TV split on two file cabinets with my offset soundbar.
Where will I put all my books? 12ft up on a shelf of course!

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

^ that's what I call #lavish

----------


## ExtraSlow

That living room would look great if someone sane lived there.

----------


## jwslam

https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...elandriverside

----------


## JfuckinC

> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...elandriverside



forever for sale lol

----------


## cyra1ax

All I can think of is how much of a royal pain in the ass it must be to keep that house looking clean.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Connor McDavid approved

----------


## nismodrifter

> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...elandriverside



i got a headache looking at those pics

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> i got a headache looking at those pics



I feel like I'm stuck in an MC Escher drawing.

----------


## 88CRX

> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...elandriverside



» Click image for larger version

----------


## Team_Mclaren

All I can think of is living in TRON, which i like

----------


## vengie

> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...elandriverside



That is one of the worst looking houses I have ever seen.

----------


## XylathaneGTR

LIGHT ALL THE THINGS.

What do we got here....3,000 linear feet of LEDs strip lights? No thanks.

----------


## mrsingh

> All I can think of is how much of a royal pain in the ass it must be to keep that house looking clean.






> i got a headache looking at those pics






> » Click image for larger version



While that house has some cool design features, I think it is over the top and the lighting is too much. Honestly, I feel that pricepoint is just too high for Calgary, I don't believe in putting money into an asset that you would struggle to liquidate.

----------


## Strider

> i got a headache looking at those pics



Couldn't tell if those were renderings or HDR turned up past 11.
Then got to the outdoor photos that looked like there were taken at ISO 256,000,000

----------


## bjstare

> While that house has some cool design features, I think it is over the top and the lighting is too much. Honestly, I feel that pricepoint is just too high for Calgary, I don't believe in putting money into an asset that you would struggle to liquidate.



The price point isn't too high for Calgary. There's plenty of houses that sell for that much in Calgary (or immediately adjacent, i.e., Springbank). That price point is pretty darn high for that location though (~$4MM to live in the NE  :ROFL!:  )

The lighting/decor are certainly unique design choices. The design, and location, are what will torpedo the value / sale price IMO.

----------


## gpomp

> The price point isn't too high for Calgary. There's plenty of houses that sell for that much in Calgary (or immediately adjacent, i.e., Springbank). That price point is pretty darn high for that location though (~$4MM to live in the NE  )
> 
> The lighting/decor are certainly unique design choices. The design, and location, are what will torpedo the value / sale price IMO.



Would probably sell a lot faster if it were in a desirable neighborhood like Chaparral.

----------


## rage2

> Connor McDavid approved



I liked mcdavids house. Except for the theater with an 80” projector screen. That made no sense.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Would probably sell a lot faster if it were in a desirable neighborhood like Chaparral.



 ***pops head up *** shakes head slowly ***

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> ***pops head up *** shakes head slowly ***



LoL!

SadBillCosby.gif

----------


## Neil4Speed

> The price point isn't too high for Calgary. There's plenty of houses that sell for that much in Calgary (or immediately adjacent, i.e., Springbank). That price point is pretty darn high for that location though (~$4MM to live in the NE  )
> 
> The lighting/decor are certainly unique design choices. The design, and location, are what will torpedo the value / sale price IMO.



To be reasonable, it isn't Falconridge... It's just up the street from Bridgeland which is saught after and very central. 

The house is total American Physco though. The way I think about it, if you got 10's of millions of the bank, you are going to build exactly what you want where you want it and are not giving two shits about resale. You want zero compromises.

----------


## Darkane

> Would probably sell a lot faster if it were in a desirable neighborhood like Chaparral.



You bugger  :ROFL!:

----------


## mrsingh

> The price point isn't too high for Calgary. There's plenty of houses that sell for that much in Calgary (or immediately adjacent, i.e., Springbank). That price point is pretty darn high for that location though (~$4MM to live in the NE  )
> 
> The lighting/decor are certainly unique design choices. The design, and location, are what will torpedo the value / sale price IMO.



Hmm someone like Jordan L would be better to answer this than me, while I know there are plenty of houses at that pricepoint, my impression is it isn't a market that moves that quickly in this city. Again it is about $3M higher than any house I typically look at, so I could be completely out to lunch.  :Pimpin':

----------


## bjstare

> To be reasonable, it isn't Falconridge... It's just up the street from Bridgeland which is saught after and very central.



Ya I get what you're saying... I have friends and family in Bridgeland so I spend a decent amount of time there. It's sought after and central, which is fine if you're spending 800k on an infill. 4mm is a completely different universe. Lets just say in Upper Mount Royal you won't find someone doing a transmission swap on the street in front of their house with a folding table for a workbench (which I saw last time I was in Bridgeland).

But, I'm not that type of engineer. Agree that Jordan is the guy who actually knows what he's talking about.

----------


## you&me

> Ya I get what you're saying... I have friends and family in Bridgeland so I spend a decent amount of time there. It's sought after and central, which is fine if you're spending 800k on an infill. 4mm is a completely different universe. Lets just say in Upper Mount Royal you won't find someone doing a transmission swap on the street in front of their house with a folding table for a workbench (which I saw last time I was in Bridgeland).
> 
> But, I'm not that type of engineer. Agree that Jordan is the guy who actually knows what he's talking about.



Jordan's house was a similar price point, but shows the difference between a thoughtfully designed modern home and whatever the fuck that is Bridgeland. I like the view and even the exterior elevation, but the materials and every other design choice are an absolute disaster. FWIW, JL's house sold in a matter of days... This one will either be for sale forever or need to be reduced by about 40%

----------


## R-Audi

> Jordan's house was a similar price point, but shows the difference between a thoughtfully designed modern home and whatever the fuck that is Bridgeland. I like the view and even the exterior elevation, but the materials and every other design choice are an absolute disaster. FWIW, JL's house sold in a matter of days... This one will either be for sale forever or need to be reduced by about 40%



Mount Royal vs Bridgeland. Big diff.

----------


## you&me

> Mount Royal vs Bridgeland. Big diff.



Well no shit. 

cjblair mentioned Jordan and I was trying to make the point that a well designed house - such as Jordan's - can still sell quickly at the $3mm price point. 

Of all the factors preventing this house from selling, I don't think the location is at the top of the list... Price is definitely part of it (particularly for the location), but what it really comes down to is a dog-shit design.

----------


## R-Audi

If the exact house was in Mount Royal at the same price, I think it would sell a hell of a lot quicker, even with the odd design cues and terrible funiture. Its nmajor holdback is the location...

----------


## bjstare

I think you guys are on the same side. I’ve never seen an agreement look so much like an argument.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I think you guys are on the same side. I’ve never seen an agreement look so much like an argument.



The makeup sex is going to be intense.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> The makeup sex is going to be intense.

----------


## 03ozwhip

What I dont understand is how you have a 4MM house and you can't hide your fucking TV cords.

----------


## you&me

> If the exact house was in Mount Royal at the same price, I think it would sell a hell of a lot quicker, even with the odd design cues and terrible funiture. Its nmajor holdback is the location...






> I think you guys are on the same side. I’ve never seen an agreement look so much like an argument.




Well, now we're not really agreeing. 

Certainly the price for that location is off, but the fact remains that the house is a steaming pile of shit and would still languish on the market even if it were in Mount Royal. 


I don't know what it is, but for some reason, Calgary has an abundance of craptastic modern and contemporary homes. I mean, they get designed, built and someone obviously buys them, but when it comes to resale, they sit on the market forever and you have to think "no shit". 

I used to walk the dog by this one while it was under construction and the amount of excavating and concrete that went into it was mind boggling. So, someone went through the effort, at great expense to hire the architect, engineers and builders to come up with this place, only to completely give up when it came to design and finishes - https://curiocity.com/2906-marquette...ly-20-million/

Hilarious sale result speaks volumes - https://www.conciergeauctions.com/au...alberta-canada

----------


## npham

I flipped through the photos as was like, it's not that bad. Don't love the tile in the foyer but I like the stairs, the living room wasn't super offensive and then I hit the kitchen - Everything is downhill from there.

----------


## Rocket1k78

> Well, now we're not really agreeing. 
> 
> Certainly the price for that location is off, but the fact remains that the house is a steaming pile of shit and would still languish on the market even if it were in Mount Royal. 
> 
> 
> I don't know what it is, but for some reason, Calgary has an abundance of craptastic modern and contemporary homes. I mean, they get designed, built and someone obviously buys them, but when it comes to resale, they sit on the market forever and you have to think "no shit". 
> 
> I used to walk the dog by this one while it was under construction and the amount of excavating and concrete that went into it was mind boggling. So, someone went through the effort, at great expense to hire the architect, engineers and builders to come up with this place, only to completely give up when it came to design and finishes - https://curiocity.com/2906-marquette...ly-20-million/
> 
> Hilarious sale result speaks volumes - https://www.conciergeauctions.com/au...alberta-canada



Fuck thats a loss and then some, 20 mill build and it looks like it sold for 5.

----------


## JfuckinC

Back on the topic of garage overloading, I dont have enough room for a wall mount opener beside the door, so I can’t get a lift  :Cry:  just half an inch short of the needed space…

----------


## Buster

> i got a headache looking at those pics



i actually got a headache

----------


## rage2

> What I dont understand is how you have a 4MM house and you can't hide your fucking TV cords.



This.

----------


## arcticcat522

> Back on the topic of garage overloading, I dont have enough room for a wall mount opener beside the door, so I can’t get a lift  just half an inch short of the needed space…



Remove drywall to mount?

----------


## JfuckinC

> Remove drywall to mount?



You're right, i was out there measuring and messing around after my Christmas party last night haha so wasn't thinking straight. The garage door guy suggested this, but i would have had to take more space than 1/2" on the side i was thinking of doing it(left). If i do it on the right side id only have to remove drywall and not make room into the wall.

Thanks for setting me straight haha.

----------


## arcticcat522

Everyone needs the simple things pointed out now and then. Good luck

----------


## navdeep

> You're right, i was out there measuring and messing around after my Christmas party last night haha so wasn't thinking straight. The garage door guy suggested this, but i would have had to take more space than 1/2" on the side i was thinking of doing it(left). If i do it on the right side id only have to remove drywall and not make room into the wall.
> 
> Thanks for setting me straight haha.



I got a lift in no problem and I have 11ft

----------


## pheoxs

For those of you that have built garages, how much of an annoyance is it to do a development permit vs a building permit to go a bit oversized. There's lots of bigger garages on my street so can't see it getting denied but just wondering how much of a pain the process is. Mostly just want to go a bit higher than the 9 foot walls that are allowed.

----------


## bjstare

> For those of you that have built garages, how much of an annoyance is it to do a development permit vs a building permit to go a bit oversized. There's lots of bigger garages on my street so can't see it getting denied but just wondering how much of a pain the process is. Mostly just want to go a bit higher than the 9 foot walls that are allowed.



I can't comment on the dev vs building permit, but something to consider is whether your garage is attached or not has a large impact on building costs if you change the footprint. I was looking at turning my garage into a tandem (pushing it into the backyard), but since it's attached it can't just be slab on grade - have to fully excavate and have foundations/footings that match up with the existing attached garage and house ones.. made it cost prohibitive. If you are detached, this isn't an issue.

----------


## 16hypen3sp

Check this place out. It's like a house, but just all garage. Drive past this place all the time. 

If you move the streetview forward and backwards, you can see more bay doors to get a real sense of how many vehicle bays there are. Just crazy! Would love to have this.

https://www.google.ca/maps/@52.40484...=en&authuser=0

----------


## gpomp

900 sq ft "attached" garage: https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...ntington-hills

----------


## Team_Mclaren

> 900 sq ft "attached" garage: https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...ntington-hills



I always wonder why people with rear garage dont do this more often lol

----------


## Proyecto2000

> I always wonder why people with rear garage dont do this more often lol



I wonder what it would cost to have an underground tunnel to your detached garage?

----------


## Team_Mclaren

> I wonder what it would cost to have an underground tunnel to your detached garage?



imo its worth it..

----------


## ExtraSlow

Makes it handy to run the 240v for your Tesla and multiple Cat6e for you mining rigs, home theatre etc.

----------


## cyra1ax

Front heated garage, rear heated garage+lift and an RV space? 
https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...rie-ravenswood

----------


## jwslam

> front heated swingers' room, rear heated swingers' room+overhead beams to install a swing and parking space for the mobile swingers' room? 
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...rie-ravenswood



ftfy

----------


## ExtraSlow

Too bad it's rural.

----------


## cyra1ax

> ftfy



 :ROFL!:

----------


## jwslam

> Too bad it's rural.



only 15min to DT!

----------


## Rocket1k78

> only 15min to DT!



My BIL used to live in airdrie and said stuff like that all the time lol he lasted a couple years in airdrie.

----------


## pheoxs

> My BIL used to live in airdrie and said stuff like that all the time lol he lasted a couple years in airdrie.



I bought into this bullshit. Drove there a few times on the weekends and oh its not too bad. Lived there for 3 years and hated it before moving back into civilization.

----------


## finboy

> I bought into this bullshit. Drove there a few times on the weekends and oh its not too bad. Lived there for 3 years and hated it before moving back into civilization.



I thought I was done with airdrie when I convinced my wife to move in back when we were dating, then my friends moved out there. Now those same friends are trying to figure out how to move back to calgary because the drive sucks.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I lived in Airdrie for 18 years. I don't plan on going back. There's pros and cons to every town and neighborhood, but people ignore the cons to justify their choices. I mean, consider this: There's still people living in Evanston! That fucking place is worse than Airdrie and nearly as bas as Aspen, (Calgary's worst neighborhood).

----------


## Team_Mclaren

> I lived in Airdrie for 18 years. I don't plan on going back. There's pros and cons to every town and neighborhood, but people ignore the cons to justify their choices. I mean, consider this: There's still people living in Evanston! That fucking place is worse than Airdrie and nearly as bas as Aspen, (Calgary's worst neighborhood).



Its funny that you are trying to justify living in Airdrie... when comparing to Evanston or Aspen... thats cute

----------


## ExtraSlow

I wouldn't live in either of those three, and I don't.

----------


## gpomp

> I wouldn't live in either of those three, and I don't.



What's wrong with Evanston and Aspen?

----------


## vengie

I personally love living in Airdrie  :dunno: 

My commute (DT) is currently shorter than it was when I was living in Auburn Bay.
If you want the inner city life you aren't going to like Airdrie, but its ironic if you live on the periphery of the city and blast Airdrie for being "far".

For the record, I grew up in Calgary.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> but its ironic if you live on the periphery of the city and blast Airdrie for being "far".



 Agree Evanston and Airdrie about about equal commute times to most places.

----------


## 89coupe

I really like my uncle’s garages, he has two 1200 sqft fully finished garages. 

An old pic of my Infiniti parked in one of them.

----------


## JfuckinC

That's pretty sick, but would be better if you could fit a lift!

----------


## 89coupe

> That's pretty sick, but would be better if you could fit a lift!



Edit, actually I think it was just vaulted ceilings. I recall it feeling higher. Looking at an outside pic, they appear the same. So I’m thinking he vaulted the 2nd one.

He had a total of 4 garages on the property. Two below the house, one above and one attached. 

Sick place.

My cousins garages are even more crazy. I’ll see if I can find some pics.

----------


## bjstare

A gravel driveway, not even asphalt. Is he a student or something?

----------


## JfuckinC

I mean if you’re stinkin rich and won’t be working on cars it doesn’t really matter anyway haha

----------


## 89coupe

> A gravel driveway, not even asphalt. Is he a student or something?



It has now been paved, he had to run a bunch of irrigation first.

----------


## Darkane

> It has now been paved, he had to run a bunch of irrigation first.



That’s a killer setup. 

I’d have so many shitty Hondas I wouldn’t know what to do with them all. Hahahha

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I’d have so many shitty Hondas I wouldn’t know what to do with them all. Hahahha



Like

----------


## killramos

> I really like my uncles garages, he has two 1200 sqft fully finished garages. 
> 
> An old pic of my Infiniti parked in one of them.
> 
> Attachment 103874
> Attachment 103875



That looks excellent. Love the space.

Am I the only person who wouldnt want a lift in my DD garage. Feels claustrophobic.

----------


## pheoxs

> That looks excellent. Love the space.
> 
> Am I the only person who wouldn’t want a lift in my DD garage. Feels… claustrophobic.



I have 0 desire to have a lift in my garage. In the process of planning my new garage and my buddy keeps pushing me to get one and I just don’t see the point. Ends up being a big waste of space all the time.

----------


## never

Only peasants put lifts in their daily garages…lifts are supposed to go in your other garages.

----------


## navdeep

I love my lift we have a 3 car garage and I wanted a lift for our cars we don’t drive much 

But you’re right it is a pain trying to get one down when you want to drive it and then put the other one back up but I still think it’s worth it

----------


## JfuckinC

> That looks excellent. Love the space.
> 
> Am I the only person who wouldn’t want a lift in my DD garage. Feels… claustrophobic.



I could see if feeling claustrophobic in yours for sure haha




> Only peasants put lifts in their daily garages…lifts are supposed to go in your other garages.



This is the way though. Need to find a front drive corner lot, front for the wife, bikes and kids crap, rear for me  :Love: 



Navdeep your garage is pretty slick though, definitely like your setup.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Navdeep your garage is pretty slick though, definitely like your setup.



 
@navdeep
 is quietly living his best life. Guy has a nice setup and great taste.

----------


## never

> This is the way though. Need to find a front drive corner lot, front for the wife, bikes and kids crap, rear for me



Or move out of the city and build all the garages you want!

----------


## bjstare

> This is the way though. Need to find a front drive corner lot, front for the wife, bikes and kids crap, rear for me



That's more or less what my parents did in their 1950s community. Front single attached with carport (that's where the skylights are), and the back one is big... I think it's ~26x40 and has ~10' ceilings. Epoxy floor, all walls and ceiling sheeted with white plywood, hydronic heating, HRV, air lines plumbed to the corners, the works. You guys would jizz over it if it had a lift  :ROFL!: 

edit: pic is weird, the roofs on the house and detached are the same despite it looking like two diff colors

----------


## killramos

That’s at very big lot if your measurements are accurate. 75’ wide?

----------


## bjstare

> That’s at very big lot if your measurements are accurate. 75’ wide?



It’s an enormous lot. Just shy of 1/4 acre iirc, it’s one of the biggest in their community. 

My measurements are reasonably accurate, but I wouldn’t swear by them. Another frame of reference, is the garage is deep enough to park two small suvs in tandem, and has a workbench in front of them.

----------


## killramos

V cool for a 50’s neighborhood

----------


## JfuckinC

Think this guy is a youtuber, buddy sent me this on insta….

https://www.instagram.com/reel/CYzQV...dium=copy_link

----------


## Buster

> Think this guy is a youtuber, buddy sent me this on insta….
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/reel/CYzQV...dium=copy_link



yes, the worst kind of youtuber

----------


## nismodrifter

> yes, the worst kind of youtuber



This. I cannot watch that shit.

----------


## JfuckinC

Haha never seen his stuff, that house/garage looks insane though.

----------


## navdeep

> @navdeep
>  is quietly living his best life. Guy has a nice setup and great taste.



haha I appreciate, just tons of hard work and working 2 jobs for a long time 

I do wish I had a higher ceiling in my garage so I could put the lift up all the way. 

our house in Whitefish has 14ft and its way better for lift, Sorry for the shitty Photo

----------


## ExtraSlow

More pics of that amazing dentside Ford?

----------


## navdeep

> More pics of that amazing dentside Ford?



It's a 77. needs some loving

----------


## ExtraSlow

Awesome. I've owned two 77 F250's over the years. Both were in very rough shape, but I loved em. Learned to drive in a 72. Soft spot in my heart for all of them.

----------


## JfuckinC

i like this setup

https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...lgary-parkland

----------


## mr2mike

> i like this setup
> 
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...lgary-parkland



Nice!

Mark Messier's house?
I mean who else would own a Can-Am.

----------


## JfuckinC

gotta be an old guy with a goatee and leather jacket, judging by some of the stuff there lol

----------


## prae

that's pretty sick, and even still has a decent sized yard. location's pretty trash though, looking out onto bow bottom and a huge shopping centre.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

I met a guy last night with a 5 car rear garage near Chinook mall. Was a pretty sweet setup I bet.

----------


## 90_Shelby

I know the guy who used to own that place. One or two streets straight west, renovated main floor, suites basement?

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> I know the guy who used to own that place. One or two streets straight west, renovated main floor, suites basement?



Yeah you could basically see the mall. I was just checking out a truck for sale and talking to him so not sure what the house is like.

----------


## JfuckinC

https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...ry-willow-park

that's a good garage

----------


## bjstare

> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...ry-willow-park
> 
> that's a good garage



Wow, no kidding. What a house.

My favorite part is the plastic accordion shower door in the master bath.

----------


## 90_Shelby

> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...ry-willow-park
> 
> that's a good garage



I like it, awesome garage, good size house and a great yard with pool. Looks like it could use some finishing off on the reno side of things and I personally wouldn't want to live on a golf course, I'd prefer a public park space.

 :thumbs up:

----------


## schurchill39

> Wow, no kidding. What a house.
> 
> My favorite part is the plastic accordion shower door in the master bath.



Its the pink bathtub that does it for me

----------


## mrsingh

> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...ry-willow-park
> 
> that's a good garage



Also a great neighbourhood, great lot, amazing garage. The house could use some updates, as has already been mentioned.

----------


## Swank

How do the vampire photographer pics work in front of those bathroom mirrors? I must be missing something  :Confused:

----------


## JfuckinC

haha didn't even notice that..... is it photoshopped?

----------


## R-Audi

Could be a matterport/360 camera.. they automatically edit the camera out of pictures.

----------


## JfuckinC

Garage Underload?

https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...lgary-parkland

----------


## Rocket1k78

> Garage Underload?
> 
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...lgary-parkland



At least they got a big driveway and a shed lol Very odd that theres no garage in a house like that

----------


## killramos

Ran out of budget haha. Love alloy homes they knock it out of the park every time.

----------


## bjstare

> Ran out of budget haha. Love alloy homes they knock it out of the park every time.



/s?

Knock it out of the park, like fill a lot with house and leave no room for anything but a shed?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> /s?
> 
> Knock it out of the park, like fill a lot with house and leave no room for anything but a shed?



Truth. I am much dislike that house in many ways.

----------


## killramos

> /s?
> 
> Knock it out of the park, like fill a lot with house and leave no room for anything but a shed?



No everyone wants an acreage lol

Was mostly commenting on the architectural design.

----------


## benyl

They want nearly $1M for a house without a garage in Calgary?

Built in 1974, which means it's lipstick on a pig.

----------


## killramos

> They want nearly $1M for a house without a garage in Calgary?
> 
> Built in 1974, which means it's lipstick on a pig.



That must be wrong unless it was an extremely substantial renovation based on the description?

----------


## 89coupe

> They want nearly $1M for a house without a garage in Calgary?
> 
> Built in 1974, which means it's lipstick on a pig.



You should see what’s selling for a million dollars lately, madness out there.

Your house would have sold for at least $1.6m in this market. 

It’s crazy out there.

----------


## vengie

Every good realtor I know is making STUPID money the last couple years.

----------


## 90_Shelby

> That must be wrong unless it was an extremely substantial renovation based on the description?



If a house is removed and a new one built on the existing foundation, that's considered a "major renovation" and the original build date of the foundation will remain.

----------


## Rocket1k78

> If a house is removed and a new one built on the existing foundation, that's considered a "major renovation" and the original build date of the foundation will remain.



Thats got to be the case here if that house was built in 74 or the builder back then had a crystal ball lol

----------


## ndhal417

https://realtor.ca/real-estate/23704...alsharelisting

Perfect house for those looking to curb cars on their front lawn.

----------


## bjstare

> No everyone wants an acreage lol
> 
> Was mostly commenting on the architectural design.



Yeah design-wise I like it as well. I was mostly being facetious about the garage comment, and yes acreage is the opposite of what most people want.

Mostly though, I cant get over the fact they put a bunch of wood slab millwork in the kitchen but couldn't seem to align a single door. If it looks bad in pics, it's probably extra bad IRL. At least they matched the woodgrain from one door to the next.

----------


## JfuckinC

ok ok ok, this to me, is the perfect garage. Have the camaro on the lift outta the way in the big ass tandem spot, and then tons of the space in the rest of the garage.

https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...pringbank-hill

----------


## killramos

Agreed that the back of a tandem spot is the correct place for a lift. However in his case it would make all of his cabinets unusable.

----------


## bjstare

It looks like there's enough room for a lift back there, no? Are there measurements? That's a great garage.

My old boss lives a couple doors down from there, I like that community.

----------


## killramos

> It looks like there's enough room for a lift back there, no? Are there measurements? That's a great garage.
> 
> My old boss lives a couple doors down from there, I like that community.



Until you have a post right in front of a door

----------


## JfuckinC

> Until you have a post right in front of a door



two post, put one post blocking the first red door, then you can just put rando crap in there you dont need often and can reach from the other door haha... way outta my budget anyway, just day dreaming over here.

----------


## never

> two post, put one post blocking the first red door, then you can just put rando crap in there you dont need often and can reach from the other door haha... way outta my budget anyway, just day dreaming over here.
> 
> 
> Attachment 104477



Depends on how wide that space is for a 2 post…my current 2 post has about 15’ wall to wall but you could probably get away with 13’. The hoist manufacturer recommends 14’ minimum wall to wall.

----------


## EmJay

Single post from American custom lifts could also be a possibility for that space - https://aclifts.com/lifts/m-1-single-post-car-lift/

Might clear those doors if you put the post on the right hand side.

----------


## arcticcat522

That is awesome. I've never seen a lift with the one arm. ^^^^^ do want

----------


## prae

> Single post from American custom lifts could also be a possibility for that space - https://aclifts.com/lifts/m-1-single-post-car-lift/
> 
> Might clear those doors if you put the post on the right hand side.



ah the cannondale lefty of garage lifts

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Single post from American custom lifts could also be a possibility for that space - https://aclifts.com/lifts/m-1-single-post-car-lift/
> 
> Might clear those doors if you put the post on the right hand side.



I just looked into it and you're nit getting one of these for under around 20k.

----------


## bjstare

> I just looked into it and you're nit getting one of these for under around 20k.



That's a moot point. Someone buying a $1.7mm house should be able to find $20k in the couch cushions when they move.

- - - Updated - - -




> Single post from American custom lifts could also be a possibility for that space - https://aclifts.com/lifts/m-1-single-post-car-lift/
> 
> Might clear those doors if you put the post on the right hand side.



I thought of a game: scroll down the page on that lift website, which garage would you rather have?

These are my first and second draft picks, in order:

----------


## EmJay

Yeah, definitely up there in price compared to a 4 post.

I like the clean install of this one. Looks like the home owner poured the concrete foundation over the lift base so all you have is the single post sticking out.

----------


## mr2mike

> Yeah, definitely up there in price compared to a 4 post.
> 
> I like the clean install of this one. Looks like the home owner poured the concrete foundation over the lift base so all you have is the single post sticking out.



Great as long as you don't Mar it up.

----------


## 88CRX

> Single post from American custom lifts could also be a possibility for that space - https://aclifts.com/lifts/m-1-single-post-car-lift/
> 
> Might clear those doors if you put the post on the right hand side.



We’re putting one of those bad boys in a clients garage right now. Not sure I can share pics once it shows up but it’s gonna be sick.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I like... But I would want studs tied into a 12" pile 30m deep before I put a Prancing Horse on it.
These 4" pads with garbage fill underneath?? Yeah, not so much.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Moar posts is best posts. I want a 5 post lift.

----------


## never

> Moar posts is best posts. I want a 5 post lift.



How about a double wide 4 post? No extra posts but everyone appreciates the extra girth.

----------


## nismodrifter

I got a quote for one of those lifts. It's closer to 30k, delivered, and installed.

----------


## AndyL

Since I'm looking for garage-ish... This is probably the place to ask 



That's the craftsman 2000 system - its available at rona, lowes etc... 

Anyone happen to know of some alternatives with a similar red/black/chrome finish - that might have a bigger variety of parts/pieces for making up an overall workshop tool storage/workbench/cabinets/etc system? (A bit less spendy might be nice too)

----------


## ENV

I have a single post lift (primarily for storage), its great! 

I do have an engineered pile underneath it though that is ~ 4' x 4' x 5'; the concrete poured over top is probably another 8-12" since I have a slope towards centre. Clearance underneath is about 6'9", and can hold 6000lbs.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> I have a single post lift (primarily for storage), its great! 
> 
> I do have an engineered pile underneath it though that is ~ 4' x 4' x 5'; the concrete poured over top is probably another 8-12" since I have a slope towards centre. Clearance underneath is about 6'9", and can hold 6000lbs.



Maxed out giving rep for the day. Thanks for doing things right

----------


## 88CRX

Daaaaammn! Nice work sir.

----------


## Buster

> I have a single post lift (primarily for storage), its great! 
> 
> I do have an engineered pile underneath it though that is ~ 4' x 4' x 5'; the concrete poured over top is probably another 8-12" since I have a slope towards centre. Clearance underneath is about 6'9", and can hold 6000lbs.



That's awesome

----------


## jwslam

> I have a single post lift (primarily for storage), its great!



Username checks out.

----------


## schurchill39

> Since I'm looking for garage-ish... This is probably the place to ask 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the craftsman 2000 system - its available at rona, lowes etc... 
> 
> Anyone happen to know of some alternatives with a similar red/black/chrome finish - that might have a bigger variety of parts/pieces for making up an overall workshop tool storage/workbench/cabinets/etc system? (A bit less spendy might be nice too)



Try Uncle Wieners. My buddy has 7 or 8 tool boxes from them at his farm and they are actually fairly decent for the price he paid. http://unclewiener.com/?s=tool+box

----------


## AndyL

> Try Uncle Wieners. My buddy has 7 or 8 tool boxes from them at his farm and they are actually fairly decent for the price he paid. http://unclewiener.com/?s=tool+box



Oh I effin wish we had an uncle weiner's out this way. 

Ended up going down the Cman path... 

Can confirm - these aren't bad (Rona/Lowes 109$). But it's definitely not my dad's craftsman - I'm thinking this orange peeled finish is intentional? 

But yeah, guessing I'll just have to source out non craftsman bits and paint to match, as there's nothing really else.

----------


## pheoxs

> Oh I effin wish we had an uncle weiner's out this way. 
> .



Not sure if I’m missing a joke….? But there’s one off 42nd ave and Blackfoot

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Not sure if Im missing a joke.? But theres one off 42nd ave and Blackfoot



He moved to the west coast.

----------


## cyra1ax

> Not sure if I’m missing a joke….? But there’s one off 42nd ave and Blackfoot



There's one up by Nano Defense too.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...st-chestermere

Big driveway, big garage with a hoist, nice house, not bad.

----------


## bjstare

Location location location. I wouldn't buy that house for $200k.

On topic though, the garage is nice.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Big triple. Plus shop triple.

https://www.remax.ca/ab/rural-foothi...8-a1178559-lst

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'll take your entire stock.

----------


## JfuckinC

Man that thing looks huge, that truck looks tiny in there

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Man that thing looks huge, that truck looks tiny in there



I mean it's not a particularly large truck, but it does look roomy enough for a real crew cab.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

That's only interior pics of the _garage_, too! There aren't any from inside the shop.
I'd want side mount openers and one hoist, though. Not like I'm being the "2 out of 10 - would not bang" guy.

----------


## TomcoPDR

Buy it for the garagezzzzzzz

Check out this listing
https://realtor.ca/real-estate/24052...alsharelisting

----------


## ExtraSlow

That bathroom countertop is something 
@killramos
 would like, but I'm not that impressed with the garages. Buy the place next door and build a triple with room for a lift and you are coming out ahead.

----------


## killramos

It’s a shining beacon for that house.

Plus with that location, makes it real convenient for thieves to break into said garages.

----------


## TomcoPDR

You can diversify, race car in one and a car that matches the community in the other. They’ll have to chance it to break into both garages to find the loot, by then your Ring flood light would had given you enough warning to come out with the hockey stick and put on the white tank top

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> ... to come out with the hockey stick and put on the white tank top

----------


## Darkane

https://youriguide.com/16_sierra_vis...sw_calgary_ab/

Can someone comment on the 4 tv/VCR combo jerk off room? 

Bottles of pop on floor for stamina.

----------


## killramos

Jesus lol

----------


## roopi

https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...o5MXU9OtFs7ytQ

Solid garage/shop setup. Don't care for the interior of the house but 5.5 acres and for anyone who lives in the SE this is still a pretty convenient location.

----------


## JfuckinC

That is money

----------


## CarlLester

https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...lake-bonavista

----------


## 03ozwhip

> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...lake-bonavista



Man a mil for a 45 year old 1900sqf house with no basement development...getting to be unreal out there. Nice garage though lol

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I think the one outside of Okotoks sold already for something near $1.7MM.

I'll buy this and hang myself from all 3 floors. 648 MacDougall.

https://www.remax.ca/ab/calgary-real...8-a1145546-lst

----------


## killramos

> I think the one outside of Okotoks sold already for something near $1.7MM.
> 
> I'll buy this and hang myself from all 3 floors. 648 MacDougall.
> 
> https://www.remax.ca/ab/calgary-real...8-a1145546-lst



Thats a top notch part of town for million dollar real estate lol

----------


## ExtraSlow

Buying an apartment building is kind of a different deal.

----------


## 16hypen3sp

This place in Red Deer would be nice. Double attached and huge detached with holiday trailer parking. City even paved the back alley.



https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...r-anders-south

----------


## killramos

I once had someone suggest I park an RV in my back yard.

I laughed a lot At that joke.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> This place in Red Deer would be nice. Double attached and huge detached with holiday trailer parking. City even paved the back alley.
> 
> 
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...r-anders-south



That's a nice setup, I like it. Shame about the location...

----------


## SJW

> I once had someone suggest I park an RV in my back yard.
> 
> I laughed a lot At that joke.



You could put 4 TVs in there and have a serious whack shack goin.

----------


## Rocket1k78

> That's a nice setup, I like it. Shame about the location...



Yeah thats a sick set up for an Rv guy and if you mean shame about location as in RD then yeah on that too.

----------


## SKR

I know nobody wants to live in Swift Current, but look at this shop. Edit: the size of it, I mean. It's not real pretty inside.

https://www.point2homes.com/CA/Home-...111908327.html

----------


## gpomp

https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...lgary-oakridge

----------


## JfuckinC

Damn, culdasac, park behind you, two garages, house has a cool layout. Needs updates for sure but i like that overall..

----------


## bjstare

I like a lot about that place. I usually despise split levels, but for some reason that one isn't too bad.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Fire me up brother

https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...untree-heights

----------


## schurchill39

> Fire me up brother
> 
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...untree-heights



Wait, do you need to drive across the lawn to get into the bigger shop?

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

I'd hit a jump and fly over the grass personally, but that looks to be the case.

----------


## JfuckinC

if the grass was damp my car might not make it in haha

----------


## TomcoPDR

Quad garage. But you got to live in canyon meadows 

Check out this listing
https://realtor.ca/real-estate/24152...alsharelisting

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> Quad garage. But you got to live in canyon meadows 
> 
> Check out this listing
> https://realtor.ca/real-estate/24152...alsharelisting



Goddamn now that's a lot of honey oak.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Honey Oak makes me moist

----------


## chongkee_

> Quad garage. But you got to live in canyon meadows 
> 
> Check out this listing
> https://realtor.ca/real-estate/24152...alsharelisting



I'm not familiar with the south, what's wrong with Canyon Meadows?

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Hell of a nice view but damn does that interior need updates.

----------


## bjstare

> I'm not familiar with the south, what's wrong with Canyon Meadows?



Nothing really. Access isn't great, but that's about it.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> I'm not familiar with the south, what's wrong with Canyon Meadows?






> Nothing really. Access isn't great, but that's about it.



Yes this

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Yes this



I used to have an acquaintance who I'd see in Edmonton from time to time and he had moved to Canyon Meadows. Well, I guess he was pretty insecure about his social standing or job situation or maybe he just had a baby-dick because he went on this ludicrous song & dance about the _highly exclusive, ultra premium_ neighbourhood in Calgary that he had moved to with his _fianceé_ and blah blah blah nauseating arrogant tone.
Then he says, "you probably haven't heard of it... It's called Canyon Meadows..." 
At which point my wife made a poorly restrained guffaw and said "you mean Canyon *Ghettos*??! What decade was that place exclusive?" a little louder than she should've... 

At this wedding...

And he didn't have much to say to us after that which was fine because I had endless, free Stella Artois that weren't going to drink themselves and a lot of dancing to do before some sloppy and overly generous pound town with my hilarious wife.


And that's what I think about each and every time I hear someone say "Canyon Meadows"!!

----------


## ExtraSlow

Free beer is my favourite.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Free beer is my favourite.





Is there a way to only drink 7 free beers? 
I'll never know...

----------


## ExtraSlow

I mean, if that's how many they have. Gawd when's the beyond alcoholics meet? Can we hold it at citizen brewing?

----------


## rage2

Wish I could afford it. 

https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...ry-arbour-lake

Checks all the boxes for me. Room for 9 cars, on the lake, upgraded interior, tons of natural light, in the NW.

----------


## tha_bandit

damn, no pictures tho?

----------


## rage2

> damn, no pictures tho?



I see pics. In addition to the pics, if you click on the 3d view thingy you see inside the weird but awesome carpark and secret basement garage.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Wish I could afford it. 
> 
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...ry-arbour-lake
> 
> Checks all the boxes for me. Room for 9 cars, on the lake, upgraded interior, tons of natural light, in the NW.



You can, if Beyond charged yearly membership fees, run it like better business bureau. Fees to boost reps, remove neg reps with $$. Ka-chang

----------


## jwslam

> Wish I could afford it. 
> 
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...ry-arbour-lake
> 
> Checks all the boxes for me. Room for 9 cars, on the lake, upgraded interior, tons of natural light, in the NW.






> You can, if Beyond charged yearly membership fees, run it like better business bureau. Fees to boost reps, remove neg reps with $$. Ka-chang



^ That. Or you could've afforded it 6 months ago.

----------


## bjstare

> Wish I could afford it. 
> 
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...ry-arbour-lake
> 
> Checks all the boxes for me. Room for 9 cars, on the lake, upgraded interior, tons of natural light, in the NW.



That place is amazing. The only downside is it's in the NW  :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

7 bedrooms, so if someone want sto split that house with me I can afford the small half.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> 7 bedrooms, so if someone want sto split that house with me I can afford the small half.



7?
This is where that horny, unemployed Farmer Mennonite immigrant should be living. Correction - is _entitled_ to live in.
I'll share the GoofundMe link in the CBC comments.

----------


## gpomp

https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...ry-willow-park

----------


## JfuckinC

> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...ry-willow-park



Repost  :Pooosie: 

Basement bunker garage is pretty cool, but I like this one better still.

----------


## prae

that arbour lake basement garage is cool. $20k and you could give it the poor mans Lotoski treatment and park your Mazda Miata in a glass enclosed box to show off how savage you are

----------


## chongkee_

> Repost 
> 
> Basement bunker garage is pretty cool, but I like this one better still.



I knew that looked familiar, it looks like it was just relisted again. Similar price from the last time as well if I remember right.

----------


## Strider

> I see pics. In addition to the pics, if you click on the 3d view thingy you see inside the weird but awesome carpark and secret basement garage.



Looks like the perfect place to do some... art

----------


## CarlLester

> I knew that looked familiar, it looks like it was just relisted again. Similar price from the last time as well if I remember right.



Yeh, and Bode shows it as sold earlier this week - March 12 - so I was surprised to see it pop up again

----------


## vengie

> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...ry-willow-park



This place is wicked.

Maybe slightly overpriced for the work that needs to be done, but great location and great potential.

----------


## npham

Attached double, detached double and a big storage shed.
https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...lake-bonavista

----------


## schurchill39

> Attached double, detached double and a big storage shed.
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...lake-bonavista



Thats my ideal set up! Not a bad house either.

----------


## nismodrifter

> Wish I could afford it. 
> 
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...ry-arbour-lake
> 
> Checks all the boxes for me. Room for 9 cars, on the lake, upgraded interior, tons of natural light, in the NW.



Interior of this house feels like its straight from the 90s and should be located somewhere in Miami.

----------


## you&me

> Interior of this house feels like its straight from the 90s and *should be located somewhere in Miami.*



Funny, because I always equate Arbour Lake with drug dealers  :ROFL!:

----------


## rage2

There’s a columbian drug lord house on the lake. That’s actually my favorite property. Only been on sale once. 

https://goo.gl/maps/kfWCC1vTy3gjR4FJ6

6 car garage too.

----------


## killramos

If I was a drug lord, that’s not where I would live lol

----------


## you&me

> Theres a columbian drug lord house on the lake. Thats actually my favorite property. Only been on sale once. 
> 
> https://goo.gl/maps/kfWCC1vTy3gjR4FJ6
> 
> 6 car garage too.



I don't think that's the one where the real drug dealer lived  :dunno:  

What's with the brand-new build in 2016 next door that's visible on streetview? Was there an unsold lot? Or fire?

----------


## vengie

> What's with the brand-new build in 2016 next door that's visible on streetview? Was there an unsold lot? Or fire?



He disrespected the drug lords family.

----------


## bjstare

realtor.ca/real-estate/24158079/56-pinnacle-ridge-drive-sw-rural-rocky-view-county-springbank

----------


## killramos

Nifty setup

----------


## schurchill39

I wonder if that's David Moss' house.

----------


## prae

> I don't think that's the one where the real drug dealer lived  
> 
> What's with the brand-new build in 2016 next door that's visible on streetview? Was there an unsold lot? Or fire?



that's just a renovation/addition. They re-worked the front façade and added some bonus rooms above the garage area. Same footprint as the house that preceded it. There's tons of full-gut, major interior and exterior renovations that happen in that area. Houses there are now ~20 years old.

- - - Updated - - -




> I wonder if that's David Moss' house.



with all the oilers gear in the kids bedroom? edit: spotted the jersey and the garage gym. idk not nearly baller enough for an NHLer

----------


## vengie

> with all the oilers gear in the kids bedroom?



Sometimes parents just suck at parenting and fail.
It happens.

----------


## prae

> Sometimes parents just suck at parenting and fail.
> It happens.



i resemble that remark

----------


## bjstare

> idk not nearly baller enough for an NHLer



Exactly. No NHL wife in the history of the league would live in a house with a master bathroom that looked like that.

----------


## schurchill39

> Exactly. No NHL wife in the history of the league would live in a house with a master bathroom that looked like that.



He's a former NHLer with an estimated career earnings of ~$9M (plus I guess what ever he made in Europe) so not current NHLer baller. It just seemed like a strange jersey to have in a shadow box in the basement and with the garage set up for training the way it is I thought it was possible. The rest of the house was upgraded and it looks like the bathroom was on its way to to. But I'll just go fuck myself I guess  :dunno:

----------


## EmJay

https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...ouglasdaleglen

----------


## JfuckinC

haha thats pretty awesome! i wonder if it was original or an addition..

----------


## Swank

5 car garage used for zero cars  :ROFL!:

----------


## gpomp

> 5 car garage used for zero cars



Tell me you're white without telling me you're white

----------


## Rocket1k78

> Tell me you're white without telling me you're white



took the words right out of my mouth

----------


## Ekliptix

Holy hell: https://www.remaxcentral.ab.ca/listi...berta-t4e-0m8/

----------


## schurchill39

> Holy hell: https://www.remaxcentral.ab.ca/listi...berta-t4e-0m8/



Shut up and take my money!

----------


## pheoxs

That's a nice garage but wtf is that fake front

----------


## Ekliptix

I'm pretty sure it's to look like an old pop western store front

----------


## Xamim

https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...calgary-acadia

----------


## finboy

https://www.royallepage.ca/en/proper...2/mlsa1216639/

Walking distance to downtown, all the garage space, house sucks and the lions gate lrt station is right behind the house (brings some interesting, transient “neighbours”) but hard to find more garage space this close in

----------


## ExtraSlow

I like that.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

https://matrix.pillarnine.com/matrix...seNW?fs=e&s=cl

Anyone short on parking and looking to upgrade?

----------


## Team_Mclaren

> https://matrix.pillarnine.com/matrix...seNW?fs=e&s=cl
> 
> Anyone short on parking and looking to upgrade?



Me, but no way in hell i'd live in High River.

----------


## JfuckinC

That is so over the top in the best way possible haha

----------


## SKR

> https://matrix.pillarnine.com/matrix...seNW?fs=e&s=cl
> 
> Anyone short on parking and looking to upgrade?



I'm worried that the people who live there named their child Talon.

----------


## Doozer

> https://matrix.pillarnine.com/matrix...seNW?fs=e&s=cl
> 
> Anyone short on parking and looking to upgrade?



Jesus, 3 lifts and one is a double. Never seen a double before. Would be a huge pain to move both bottom cars to get 1 of the top cars but I'm guessing they're not used much.

----------


## bjstare

Lol high river. 

I’m always curious what’s under the car covers. The ones you can see make a pretty eclectic variety haha.

----------


## R-Audi

> Jesus, 3 lifts and one is a double. Never seen a double before. Would be a huge pain to move both bottom cars to get 1 of the top cars but I'm guessing they're not used much.



You must have stopped scrolling for pics of the additional 3 lifts in the garage in the backyard. Ridiculous!

----------


## JfuckinC

> Lol high river. 
> 
> I’m always curious what’s under the car covers. The ones you can see make a pretty eclectic variety haha.



seriously, I'd love to see what's under all of them haha

Edit: Top shelf looks like a bunch of bmw's for the front garage

----------


## Doozer

> You must have stopped scrolling for pics of the additional 3 lifts in the garage in the backyard. Ridiculous!



You're right, I did. Holy eff.

----------


## Pauly Boy

Backyard garage must be for the wife & children's cars - I see a Ford SUV and my lowly Acura, lol

----------


## Ekliptix

That is so excessive I love it. Parking for 14 cars, inside!!! 5 single lifts, and a double lift. I was shocked see the the triple rear with all lifts too.
I don't know the Highriver market, but that price seems optimistic.

----------


## JfuckinC

i like this garage, is this one of you guys? haha

https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...lgary-oakridge

----------


## 88CRX

> i like this garage, is this one of you guys? haha
> 
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...lgary-oakridge



Fuck the garage, i want that backyard!

----------


## nismodrifter

Oakwood Drive.
Lots of oak cabinetry throughout.
Satisfied.

----------


## killramos

There is a lot to like about that house. 

Bit far out for my tastes. But change the postal code and I would be game.

----------


## rage2

E46 M3. Porsche 968. Nice retro car choices.

----------


## you&me

Not my style, but someone put a lot of thought and effort into this place - https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...earspaw-summit

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Not my style, but someone put a lot of thought and effort into this place - https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...earspaw-summit



Beauty. What to do with the remaining $2.2? #7.2

----------


## 90_Shelby

> Not my style, but someone put a lot of thought and effort into this place - https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...earspaw-summit



Agreed, the helicopter in the garage is a real eyesore.  :Shock:

----------


## killramos

Looks familiar. One of the Riddels?

----------


## arcticcat522

That place is worth more than 5 mil? No? If I had 5 kicking around for a house, I'd take it

----------


## rage2

> Not my style, but someone put a lot of thought and effort into this place - https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...earspaw-summit



Totally random, I had my CLK Black Series on the tennis court of that house for some charity car show in 2010.

----------


## bjstare

> That place is worth more than 5 mil? No? If I had 5 kicking around for a house, I'd take it



Theres a less than zero chance Id buy that place for 5 mil. If it was in south springbank it would be worth more, but not where it is.

Dont even get me started on the decor. Money > taste imo.

----------


## killramos

I’ve never really understood bearspaw as a high end community.

----------


## bjstare

> I’ve never really understood bearspaw as a high end community.



Same, but really it’s kind of the middle of the road for near-Calgary acreage communities. Dewinton is worse, and I assume there’s another similar area to the east that’s even less desirable  :ROFL!: 

Per usual, west is best, and the price of houses is commensurate with desirability.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Same, but really its kind of the middle of the road for near-Calgary acreage communities. Dewinton is worse, and I assume theres another similar area to the east thats even less desirable 
> 
> Per usual, west is best, and the price of houses is commensurate with desirability.



I respectfully offer a different option...
I'd choose a $3MM house in DeWinton over a $3MM house in StonePine... Easily.
#8 out west is an aborted foreskin product of teenage rape. DeWinton is near Township and Okotoks.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Langdon. That's worse.

----------


## killramos

> Same, but really it’s kind of the middle of the road for near-Calgary acreage communities. Dewinton is worse, and I assume there’s another similar area to the east that’s even less desirable 
> 
> Per usual, west is best, and the price of houses is commensurate with desirability.



I feel like at least Dewinton isn’t pretending to be the Hamptons.

Don’t get me wrong, I’m sure there are nice places all over. But generically.

----------


## jwslam

https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...ndstone-valley

----------


## bjstare

Forget the garage, how about the variety of interior paint colors. They must have just bought whatever was on sale  :Barf:

----------


## nismodrifter

in one of the washroom pics you can see they couldn't finish the paint job properly, ran out. 
https://cdn.realtor.ca/listing/TS637...1235751_20.jpg

----------


## bjstare

> I respectfully offer a different option...
> I'd choose a $3MM house in DeWinton over a $3MM house in StonePine... Easily.
> #8 out west is an aborted foreskin product of teenage rape. DeWinton is near Township and Okotoks.



Stonepine and Granite Ridge aren't acreage communities. They're like the rich ppl version of Elbow Valley.

I'm talking about the area South of Hwy 1, North of TWP 242, and East of RR 32.

----------


## vengie

I figured this was bump worthy. 
Got super drunk in an 6000 sqft garage tonight. Truly what dreams are made of.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> I figured this was bump worthy. 
> Got super drunk in an 6000 sqft garage tonight. Truly what dreams are made of.



That's fuckin ridiculous.

----------


## 4WARNED

https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...-cochrane-lake

Jealous of the garage. nice setup. a little ways out of town though.....

----------


## JfuckinC

yah that garage is money for a relatively normal house. I'd love it.

----------


## Swank

> I figured this was bump worthy. 
> Got super drunk in an 6000 sqft garage tonight. Truly what dreams are made of.



1:30 AM drunk post, won't be hearing from you for a while  :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

> 1:30 AM drunk post, won't be hearing from you for a while



Drunk posts are the glue that hoods this place together. I've had my share and I stand by the spirit of them, if not the spelling.

----------


## vengie

> 1:30 AM drunk post, won't be hearing from you for a while



I'm here bitches!
Work hard, play hard.

----------


## Swank

> I'm here bitches!
> Work hard, play hard.



Fierce! Respect dude  :thumbs up:

----------


## Ekliptix

> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...-cochrane-lake
> 
> Jealous of the garage. nice setup. a little ways out of town though.....



Triple and tandem. I like it.

----------


## Darkane

> Fierce! Respect dude



He posted after 10 haha. 

Up at 6 to take care of kids is fierce.

----------


## bjstare

> He posted after 10 haha. 
> 
> Up at 6 to take care of kids is fierce.



Ya seriously. In bed before 3 and awake by 10 is a full nights sleep.

----------


## vengie

Savages!
I was up at ~6:15 with the 2.5 year old. 
Out the door to daycare by 7:15.
At the office by 7:45.

Chugging coffee the entire time and through the entire day.

----------


## Thaco

DoubleDouble going up in Langdon, currently for sale, $800k
https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...on-hanson-park

----------


## 88CRX

I would have loved to build something like that.... but holy shit does it look bad.

----------


## ExtraSlow

What's the appeal of Langdon anyway? I assume a competent architect could have made that thing look a little better.

----------


## msommers

Walked by this place last night. Not my jam but if you love the front double garage...

https://goo.gl/maps/hfc4jTv1q1LR9N526

----------


## DonJuan

> I would have loved to build something like that.... but holy shit does it look bad.



3+ car garage needs to be on a big lot if front facing, or turn that shit sideways. Imagine shoveling that driveway.

Change my mind

----------


## jutes

> I would have loved to build something like that.... but holy shit does it look bad.



Would prefer the extra two car garage as a tandem, rather than side to side.

----------


## vengie

I quite like that house in Langdon,
Missed opportunity adding a loft above the second garage.

----------


## Thaco

> What's the appeal of Langdon anyway? I assume a competent architect could have made that thing look a little better.



the fact that anything remotely similar in the city would be well over a million?

----------


## killramos

Langdon lol

----------


## Thaco

> I quite like that house in Langdon,
> Missed opportunity adding a loft above the second garage.



Probably still very possible in the future.

- - - Updated - - -

I agree the doubledouble is kinda goofy looking, but i would love to have that with a single door out in to the back yard, could bring in the mower or take vehicles through for storage, or a shop out back for longer term projects.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> the fact that anything remotely similar in the city would be well over a million?



Ah, so that's it. I'd rather spend $800k on a smaller house in the city to be honest, but I'm weird like that.

----------


## Thaco

> Ah, so that's it. I'd rather spend $800k on a smaller house in the city to be honest, but I'm weird like that.



it basically is in the city, 11 minutes from langdon to stoney, takes more time to get out of some of these new poorly designed burbs communities

----------


## rage2

> DoubleDouble going up in Langdon, currently for sale, $800k
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...on-hanson-park
> 
> Attachment 108659



Why is there no house behind the left garages? Seems like a huge waste.




> 3+ car garage needs to be on a big lot if front facing, or turn that shit sideways. Imagine shoveling that driveway.
> 
> Change my mind



Heated driveway solves that.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Don't mind me, I don't consider places like Seaton or Walden to be "in the city" either.

----------


## Thaco

> Why is there no house behind the left garages? Seems like a huge waste.
> 
> 
> Heated driveway solves that.



it's already 3 bedroom+bonus+den above grade... probably get 2-3 more in a developed basement, most people don't need to house a whole colony, i like the idea of it being open, that way you can put a single garage door on the back wall and have full access to the back yard... a lot of places around here have shops in the back yard.

Bu8t i do agree the top of the second garage could be better utilized, at least have a patio up there or something.

Actually I'd prefer to just have it taller to put hoists in.

----------


## DonJuan

> ...
> Heated driveway solves that.



Normally I'd be against overpaying for shit, but this is strikes me as a surprisingly reasonable cost.




> ...
> Missed opportunity adding an *art room* above the second garage.



Fixed

----------


## Thaco

> Normally I'd be against overpaying for shit, but this is strikes me as a surprisingly reasonable cost.
> 
> 
> Fixed



Most people only shovel half their driveway around here, typically the far garage would be summer cars or a workshop anyway, so there's no need to shovel it every time.

----------


## 88CRX

Real life hack is to get south facing driveway, shit melts 95% of the time all by itself. Neighbour actually came over to ask how much my heated driveway cost me.

----------


## bjstare

> it basically is in the city, 11 minutes from langdon to stoney, takes more time to get out of some of these new poorly designed burbs communities



What are you, a realtor?

Langdon is ~41km from downtown, it is not "basically in the city" by a wide margin. It's also a windy, smelly shithole in the middle of the bald prairie.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm good at digital mapping software.

----------


## Thaco

lol, it's 27 minutes from skyview, 29 minutes from Legacy or silverado, or 34 minutes from langdon, on less shitty roads with less traffic.... so 5 minutes of driving is a "wide margin", lol

not sure where you're getting 41km, the difference between 32 and 41 is a "wide margin"

----------


## killramos

I love how the its not that far benchmark is fucking Silverado lol

Looks like its basically Vulcan to me

----------


## Thaco

> I love how the “it’s not that far” benchmark is fucking Silverado lol
> 
> Looks like it’s basically Vulcan to me



i never said it "wasnt that far" i said it wasn't out of the city by "a wide margin"

----------


## vengie

I love these discussions.

Proposed metric: Anything >15min drive is far

Face it, you live far away. But you chose your place of residence due to your life choices, and that's okay! but you are far.

----------


## Thaco

> I love these discussions.
> 
> Proposed metric: Anything >15min drive is far
> 
> Face it, you live far away. But you chose your place of residence due to your life choices, and that's okay! but you are far.



it's all relative, like i life far from my neighbors because i have 10ft between houses instead of being able to reach over and clean out each others eaves from the bathroom window  :Smilie: 

Or i am Far from my neighbours behind because we both have 1/4 acre lots, or i paid far less than anything comparable than in the city, i am WFH, so i am happy with my situation, despite what most of what beyond thinks, i don't need their validation.

----------


## vengie

> it's all relative, like i life far from my neighbors because i have 10ft between houses instead of being able to reach over and clean out each others eaves from the bathroom window 
> 
> Or i am Far from my neighbours behind because we both have 1/4 acre lots, or i paid far less than anything comparable than in the city, i am WFH, so i am happy with my situation, despite what most of what beyond thinks, i don't need their validation.



See above metric for what determines far.

You are far.
I live in Airdrie, I am also far (but closer than you  :Wink:  ).

----------


## killramos

You could literally fit the city of San Francisco between Langdon and Calgary City limits  :ROFL!:

----------


## mr2mike

> What's the appeal of Langdon anyway? I assume a competent architect could have made that thing look a little better.



https://www.reddit.com/r/Calgary/com..._swinger_town/

----------


## Thaco

> See above metric for what determines far.
> 
> You are far.
> I live in Airdrie, I am also far (but closer than you  ).



well then i am glad to live "far" 

Anybody who considers downtown a desirable place to be close to is just LOLOLOL

----------


## vengie

> well then i am glad to live "far" 
> 
> Anybody who considers downtown a desirable place to be close to is just LOLOLOL






> so i am happy with my situation, despite what most of what beyond thinks, i don't need their validation.



It seems like you need Beyond's validation.

----------


## Thaco

> It seems like you need Beyond's validation.



you must be right, because we definitely know I'd be foolish to expect to have any sort of reasonable conversation with you.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I need beyond validation. Badly

----------


## vengie

I usually just call a spade a spade. 
I'm a pretty simple man.

----------


## bjstare

> lol, it's 27 minutes from skyview, 29 minutes from Legacy or silverado, or 34 minutes from langdon, on less shitty roads with less traffic.... so 5 minutes of driving is a "wide margin", lol
> 
> not sure where you're getting 41km, the difference between 32 and 41 is a "wide margin"
> 
> 
> Attachment 108664



I can't believe I'm doing this, but here goes.

I started from the actual address of that house, not some place on the far west end of Langdon. I set the destination of an actual office building in the core. The route selected is the shortest commute time. It's a pretty straightforward process, actually.



Also, congrats for not looking for validation from others on the internet. You are marginally less stupid than I previously thought.

----------


## ExtraSlow

How far is it from Vengies swinging pad in A-town?

----------


## Rocket1k78

> Real life hack is to get south facing driveway, shit melts 95% of the time all by itself. Neighbour actually came over to ask how much my heated driveway cost me.



Our new place is south facing too and its fucking amazing in the winter time, if you didnt know better you would totally think our whole side has heated driveways

----------


## Thaco

> I can't believe I'm doing this, but here goes.
> 
> I started from the actual address of that house, not some place on the far west end of Langdon. I set the destination of an actual office building in the core. The route selected is the shortest commute time. It's a pretty straightforward process, actually.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, congrats for not looking for validation from others on the internet. You are marginally less stupid than I previously thought.



see that option that says 36k, that's a "wide margin" closer to 32 than it is 41.  :Smilie:

----------


## JfuckinC

> Our new place is south facing too and its fucking amazing in the winter time, if you didnt know better you would totally think our whole side has heated driveways



North driveway sucks, can confirm, and honestly south backyard almost unusable for a large portion of the day lol

----------


## killramos

You know whats a confirmed wide margin?

The margin between Langdon and pretty much Calgary

----------


## vengie

> How far is it from Vengies swinging pad in A-town?



15 mins

----------


## jutes

Everyone who lives in Calgary works in the core?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> 15 mins



I'll call my realtor to confirm.

----------


## Thaco

> Everyone who lives in Calgary works in the core?



Apparently everyone who lives in Langdon does

----------


## mr2mike

> Everyone who lives in Calgary works in the core?



Can confirm, everyone who lives in Calgary doesn't work their core.
https://forums.beyond.ca/threads/415...ou-think/page3

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

+1 for South facing sidewalk and driveway being nice.

----------


## killramos

> +1 for South facing sidewalk and driveway being nice.



+1 my last place had both the sidewalk and driveway on south side which was awesome.

New place still has a south sidewalk, but my north facing alley is going to be a frozen sob… I might just have to dump a few kg of salt on it every week.

----------


## DonJuan

> I need beyond validation. Badly



I enjoyed your mapping skills

----------


## ExtraSlow

Thanks. It really hurt my feelings that nobody mentioned that right away. My wife works in GIS and she was pretty impressed that I was able to do so well without her extensive training.

----------


## DonJuan

My wife is a wizard in Excel and I always seek validation when I get something complex to work. (Complex = Cascading an addition formula down)

----------


## rage2

> it's already 3 bedroom+bonus+den above grade... probably get 2-3 more in a developed basement, most people don't need to house a whole colony, i like the idea of it being open, that way you can put a single garage door on the back wall and have full access to the back yard... a lot of places around here have shops in the back yard.
> 
> Bu8t i do agree the top of the second garage could be better utilized, at least have a patio up there or something.
> 
> Actually I'd prefer to just have it taller to put hoists in.



Im not asking for more rooms. Im asking for more room. Thats a starter home layout. Kitchen is embarrassingly small. All the rooms look tiny.

----------


## you&me

> Im not asking for more rooms. Im asking for more room. Thats a starter home layout. Kitchen is embarrassingly small. All the rooms look tiny.



Exactly. You get a big lot that accommodates a quad garage, but instead of using the space on the lot, you build a could-be-suburban-anywhere-vinyl-shitbox... What?

----------


## pheoxs

> I’m not asking for more rooms. I’m asking for more room. That’s a starter home layout. Kitchen is embarrassingly small. All the rooms look tiny.



Yeah, looks like a cheap spec home someone just added a second garage bay onto. Makes zero sense why you'd do it that way.

----------


## DonJuan

I'm still confused by Thaco's push back. It's not his house, right?

That garage belongs on a $2M house and needs a lot more house behind it. It's at least 5 min closer to downtown than the rest of the house.

----------


## bjstare

Posted 07-07-2022




> Langdon. That's worse.



This aged quite well.

----------


## Maxt

> DoubleDouble going up in Langdon, currently for sale, $800k
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...on-hanson-park
> 
> Attachment 108659



 That seems like an awful lot of money for that house. There has to be some better acreage deals out there now than paying 800k for that. I've been out of the market for 4 years but that looks like a 450-500k shack at best to me.

----------


## XylathaneGTR

> That seems like an awful lot of money for that house. There has to be some better acreage deals out there now than paying 800k for that. I've been out of the market for 4 years but that looks like a 450-500k shack at best to me.



...maybe if it was builder grade trash?

----------


## Ekliptix

deleted

----------


## Thaco

Lol, thought this was the garage overload thread, I post a garage overload, and you all bitch that it's a garage overload and the kitchen isn't big enough.......

----------


## Maxt

> ...maybe if it was builder grade trash?



 Maybe my value thoughts are just dated. I was thumbing through some stuff in my area tonight and I have to say I am pretty shocked at where prices have gone. I thought the interest rate hikes would have pushed prices down somewhat but doesn't really look like that has happened yet.

----------


## DonJuan

> Lol, thought this was the garage overload thread, I post a garage overload, and you all bitch that it's a garage overload and the kitchen isn't big enough.......



That kitchen needs to be in the garage.

----------


## vengie

> Lol, thought this was the garage overload thread, I post a garage overload, and you all bitch that it's a garage overload and the kitchen isn't big enough.......



Again...  :dunno: 




> so i am happy with my situation, despite what most of what beyond thinks, i don't need their validation.

----------


## JfuckinC

Nah Thaco is right ya’ll being punks, quad garage fits the thread perfectly regardless of location lol

----------


## ExtraSlow

And discussing the merits of a house with a quad garage also fits perfectly. The entire discussion fits perfectly.

----------


## jutes

Localish one, to me anyway.

https://www.royallepage.ca/en/proper...8/mlssk888140/

Could probably be sub-$1m if they didnt spend it on a driveway that leads to a grid road. Colour choices are interesting.

----------


## mr2mike

> My wife is a wizard in Excel and I always seek validation when I get something complex to work. (Complex = Cascading an addition formula down)



There's a button for that in excel. Press it all day!

----------


## Maxt

When I had my old house up for sale, it's listing description was all about the garage, yet people that came to view it constantly complained the garage was too big. Who complains the garage is too big when looking at a property where the garage is the centerpiece and advertised as such? well most people do actually, except for the people that wanted to turn the garage into a church. Some of the feedback was funny, like garage was way bigger than it looked online, too much garage to heat, why is garage bigger than the house and shit like that.
Yet when I went shopping for my next house I couldnt find one with a garage big enough. Seems there is a certain house/garage sqft ratio the majority of people have in mind.

----------


## jwslam

> When I had my old house up for sale, it's listing description was all about the garage, yet people that came to view it constantly complained the garage was too big. Who complains the garage is too big when looking at a property where the garage is the centerpiece and advertised as such? well most people do actually, except for the people that wanted to turn the garage into a church. Some of the feedback was funny, like garage was way bigger than it looked online, too much garage to heat, why is garage bigger than the house and shit like that.
> Yet when I went shopping for my next house I couldnt find one with a garage big enough. Seems there is a certain house/garage sqft ratio the majority of people have in mind.



White people: I need a garage big enough to store all my crap... not a bigger garage for more crap that I don't have yet.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

> Localish one, to me anyway.
> 
> https://www.royallepage.ca/en/proper...8/mlssk888140/
> 
> Could probably be sub-$1m if they didnt spend it on a driveway that leads to a grid road. Colour choices are interesting.



Looks really warm and cozy........nawt. Interesting style and color selection but that's not for me.

----------


## Maxt

> White people: I need a garage big enough to store all my crap... not a bigger garage for more crap that I don't have yet.



 Yup, garages are like waistlines in pants, you'll eventually grow in to them. I went more than double my last one, and its.... full....

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> White people: I need a garage big enough to store all my crap... not a bigger garage for more crap that I don't have yet.



And JeeBus forbid we actually put our fucking cars in them!¡! Let's store all our shit from Costco worth dozens of dollars while we clog our driveways with tens of thousands of dollars in vehicles.
LoL

----------


## arcticcat522

Check out this listing. Single me would love this place. https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...tyIds=24373709

----------


## Buster

> DoubleDouble going up in Langdon, currently for sale, $800k
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...on-hanson-park
> 
> Attachment 108659



It looks like someone photoshopped out half of the house

----------


## ExtraSlow

That place looks shockingly similar to an Airbnb I stayed in this summer.

----------


## arcticcat522

> That place looks shockingly similar to an Airbnb I stayed in this summer.



Annnddddd? You loved it?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Yes I did. Bed squeaked though.

----------


## mr2mike

> Yes I did. Bed squeaked though.



Humidity issue. 
@suntan
 will tell you that too.

----------


## Ekliptix

> Check out this listing. Single me would love this place. https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...tyIds=24373709



It's really in the middle of godamn no where.

----------


## Strider

> It's really in the middle of godamn no where.



15 minutes to downtown, per 
@Thaco

----------


## arcticcat522

> It's really in the middle of godamn no where.



Perfect eh... wish there was a little more trees around it though

----------


## Thaco

why the fuck is there a tub in the bedroom?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> why the fuck is there a tub in the bedroom?

----------


## colsankey

> 15 minutes to downtown, per 
> @Thaco



Thaco's smoking crack. google says 1H 15min on a good day.

----------


## JfuckinC

> Thaco's smoking crack. google says 1H 15min on a good day.



It’s hard to keep up with all the beyond inside jokes, these guys spend a lot of time on here  :ROFL!:

----------


## Thaco

> Thaco's smoking crack. google says 1H 15min on a good day.



because i actually said that right?

----------


## Pauly Boy

> why the fuck is there a tub in the bedroom?



For the discerning Batchelor that likes to watch his hookers clean up afterwards.

That place is amazing, lol. Who lives in a tiny condo attached to a 10k sqft garage and shop?

----------


## ExtraSlow

A smart and awesome person. That place is awesome. Anyone who doesn't like it is not awesome

----------


## jwslam

https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...ry-north-haven

Oh hi. We did at bunch of renos that I'm not gonna show you. Instead I'll be posting a youtube video that you could've made with any drone.

----------


## Thaco

> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...ry-north-haven
> 
> Oh hi. We did at bunch of renos that I'm not gonna show you. Instead I'll be posting a youtube video that you could've made with any drone.



"investment opportunity" usually translates to shithole

----------


## vengie

Across from an elementary school is an immediate no bueno.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Also, congrats for not looking for validation from others on the internet. You are marginally less stupid than I previously thought.



Now THAT is a narrow margin.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Love the area, but that is the worst location in the whole neighborhood.

----------


## DonJuan

> Across from an elementary school is an immediate no bueno.



I'm sure the court requirement for staying 500ft away from schools more of a soft suggestion and not rock hard.  :Big Grin:

----------


## ExtraSlow

Please don't use the phrase "rock hard" when discussing elementary school students with him, 
signed - his parole officer.

----------


## Rocket1k78

> "investment opportunity" usually translates to shithole



Yup and add in no interior shots this place must be the king shithole lol

----------


## 2002civic

> Across from an elementary school is an immediate no bueno.



Not all of us have those conditions by law...

----------


## Maxt

> For the discerning Batchelor that likes to watch his hookers clean up afterwards.
> 
> That place is amazing, lol. Who lives in a tiny condo attached to a 10k sqft garage and shop?



 That is my dream house. 
I tried to build that exact setup in Turner Valley 20 years ago to go on a piece of land on a back street, the town said no way . The town wanted more ice cream stores, art galleries and coffee shops down there with western facades, it's now some kind of industrial repair shop.
I then sent that idea to the Md about 6 years ago but with more of a house finish on one end, and they said they probably wouldn't let it fly as well. My concrete guy managed something close, but then they made him put up doors and firewalls which split the space up way more than he liked and ruined his drive through the living room into the shop on his motorcycle concept. The trick is I found, buy enough land to get agricultural zoning, get a chicken and then pretty much do whatever you want.

----------


## Thaco

> That is my dream house. 
> I tried to build that exact setup in Turner Valley 20 years ago to go on a piece of land on a back street, the town said no way . The town wanted more ice cream stores, art galleries and coffee shops down there with western facades, it's now some kind of industrial repair shop.
> I then sent that idea to the Md about 6 years ago but with more of a house finish on one end, and they said they probably wouldn't let it fly as well. My concrete guy managed something close, but then they made him put up doors and firewalls which split the space up way more than he liked and ruined his drive through the living room into the shop on his motorcycle concept. The trick is I found, buy enough land to get agricultural zoning, get a chicken and then pretty much do whatever you want.



just pitch the design with a small house and fireproof walls to the shop, then after it's built put your livingroom in the shop.

----------


## schurchill39

> That is my dream house. 
> I tried to build that exact setup in Turner Valley 20 years ago to go on a piece of land on a back street, the town said no way . The town wanted more ice cream stores, art galleries and coffee shops down there with western facades, it's now some kind of industrial repair shop.
> I then sent that idea to the Md about 6 years ago but with more of a house finish on one end, and they said they probably wouldn't let it fly as well. My concrete guy managed something close, but then they made him put up doors and firewalls which split the space up way more than he liked and ruined his drive through the living room into the shop on his motorcycle concept. The trick is I found, buy enough land to get agricultural zoning, get a chicken and then pretty much do whatever you want.



Isn't the ice cream store in Black Diamond? The motor cycle shop in TV has a big building right on the corner beside the house. How did they get that set up? I'm not complaining but you'd think TV, BD, and Millarville would be all about these types of developments.

----------


## Maxt

> Isn't the ice cream store in Black Diamond? The motor cycle shop in TV has a big building right on the corner beside the house. How did they get that set up? I'm not complaining but you'd think TV, BD, and Millarville would be all about these types of developments.



 The town was in lala land back then thinking every development could only be a Bragg Creek-esque strip mall development. I had a talk with the town development person at the time, they asked what I was going to do there, I said probably work on equipment and cars, maybe run my dyno there. The development officer for the town said we don't want any automotive type stuff on the downtown core streets. I asked the guy what about the bodyshop and rv repair place, he said " we have a body shop and rv repair in town?" The town was completely clueless, and probably chased away more development than they ever suceeded in landing.

The motorcycle shop was a long time established auto repair place that was there before the stupidity started, and as I recall was zoned commercial. 
Looking at it now i'm guessing they removed the requirement of western facades. When I moved down in that area originally, Turner Valley had the best busineses and now its all gone. The vacant lots were once Home Hardware, Lab variety, and Pro hardware buiding center.

----------


## prae

https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...lgary-highwood

interesting potential parking for 6+ vehicles in a solid location. Good pricepoint considering the condition. Kitchen sucks ass but would be a fun renovation. Bathroom exhibits a lot of "original charm" and crawlspace in basement is weaksauce. Would take serious creativity to turn the lower level into good usable area.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Wow I LOVE that location. Not much yard compared to other houses in teh area, but I guess that's what happens with that much building.

----------


## DonJuan

> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...lgary-highwood
> 
> interesting potential parking for 6+ vehicles in a solid location. Good pricepoint considering the condition. Kitchen sucks ass but would be a fun renovation. Bathroom exhibits a lot of "original charm" and crawlspace in basement is weaksauce. Would take serious creativity to turn the lower level into good usable area.



I know this area well. I grew up one street over. That kitchen would give me nightmares.

----------


## prae

> I know this area well. I grew up one street over. That kitchen would give me nightmares.



We got into a similar vintage bungalow for about the same money in 2013. Knock a few [sometimes load bearing] walls out and it can be fuckin' sick.

----------


## vengie

Without a doubt the most epic house I've ever seen. 
Only caveat, it's $6.7mil U.S and in Arkansas.

https://www.realtor.com/realestatean...1_M70968-09464

----------


## 89coupe

> Without a doubt the most epic house I've ever seen. 
> Only caveat, it's $6.7mil U.S and in Arkansas.
> 
> https://www.realtor.com/realestatean...1_M70968-09464



Different strokes for different folks

----------


## vengie

Just a carwash away from 
@89coupe
 approved

----------


## jutes

I thought that was a hangar for its own private airstrip. I was disappointed to see car stuff.

----------


## bjstare

> Without a doubt the most epic house I've ever seen. 
> Only caveat, it's $6.7mil U.S and in Arkansas.
> 
> https://www.realtor.com/realestatean...1_M70968-09464



The location is far from the worst thing about that place. Different strokes indeed. 

Seems to have a stove with a pile of red knobs though, so it’s got one thing going for it.

----------


## XylathaneGTR

> Seems to have a stove with a pile of red knobs though, so its got one thing going for it.



Wolf is fast becoming higher-end builder grade trash. Need those obscure French and Italian brands you've never heard of to be CoupeApproved.

----------


## killramos

Property is just asking for a builder grade race track.

----------


## bjstare

> Property is just asking for a builder grade race track.



It already has one. I missed that the first time somehow.

----------


## JfuckinC

> It already has one. I missed that the first time somehow.
> 
> This place screams builder grade trash. And the decor is horrendous (it was previously listed and that listing had photos of neon RGB lights EVERYWHERE inside and out).
> 
> ... but the garages. Triple attached behind, and massive detached. And not 73 miles from civilization like half the houses in this thread.



is Arkansas civilized?

----------


## SkiBum5.0

Parts of Arkansas are amazing. Southern end of the Ozarks, Little Rock and Hot Springs are a place I could live.

----------


## riander5

Hate to agree with coupe but yea that is a weird looking house. Decor inside is strange.. and changes drastically room to room. Not my cup o tea

----------


## vengie

All of you are in the wrong thread.

This is the garage overload thread. Screw the house, the garages and race track are what's amazing.

----------


## bjstare

I'm a big dummy and didn't post a link to a listing, so pulled this comment out of my previous post to this one.

https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...cky-view-count

This place screams builder grade trash. And the decor is horrendous (it was previously listed and that listing had photos of neon RGB lights EVERYWHERE inside and out).

... but the garages. Triple attached behind, and massive detached. And not 73 miles from civilization like half the houses in this thread.

----------


## vengie

The way the realtor Capitalizes Every Single Word Drives Me Insane.

----------


## Rocket1k78

> I'm a big dummy and didn't post a link to a listing, so pulled this comment out of my previous post to this one.
> 
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...cky-view-count
> 
> This place screams builder grade trash. And the decor is horrendous (it was previously listed and that listing had photos of neon RGB lights EVERYWHERE inside and out).
> 
> ... but the garages. Triple attached behind, and massive detached. And not 73 miles from civilization like half the houses in this thread.



You'd think with a house of that price tag they'd have some nicer chairs around the fire pit lol

----------


## bjstare

For some reason, those mouth breathers have two listings up at once. Here's the one with the pics of the obnoxious lighting throughout the house:

https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...nty-springbank

----------


## arcticcat522

I like almost everything about that place^^

----------


## ExtraSlow

Terrible writing for the listing. Good garage overload candidate though. 11 indoor parking spots.

----------


## killramos

I think the only things about that place I truly dislike are the furnishings. Too loud.

Yea the bar lighting is weird but I think that’s mostly bad photography.

I’d own that, not for $4MM. But I like a lot about it.

----------


## bjstare

There's a lot to like. I just can't get past those lights. But it does scream builder grade, and not in the ironic sense.

----------


## you&me

> I think the only things about that place I truly dislike are the furnishings. Too loud.
> 
> Yea the bar lighting is weird but I think thatÂ’s mostly bad photography.
> 
> IÂ’d own that, not for $4MM. But I like a lot about it.



Hold the fuck on... What is there to like now? 

Is it the curb appeal of having full asphalt right up to your front door, along with the parking blocks to one side, and dual air conditioners to the other... Just so your guests are sure to know you have _two_? Oo-la-la, is that 5 or 6 exterior finishes I see? 

Or the ceiling finish in the master bedroom? Don't stop there; look at how it's accentuated by the geometric wall finish, faux wood panelling (is that duradek?), all topped off with the already-mentioned LED lights? *chef's kiss* 

Perhaps how they've managed to not only preserve, but emphasize the bald-headed-prairie aesthetic of the property? It's really masterful how they can achieve so much to drive that point home, by clearly doing so little. It must be nice to have zero privacy while also having a constant reminder of how you're in the middle of fuckng nowhere, from every vantage. 

The surely-straight-out-of-Milan-or-Paris interior designer also really nailed the indoor pool. 

"Shall we have one type of wood panelling, you know, to keep it simple?" 

"Non."

"Ohhh, so two?" 

"Non."

"Well, what's going to make this look super-duper-fancy-schmancy? Three? Three different types of wood finishing in the pool area!"

"Non."

"Well what then? This is already the most tasteful, and well designed home ever. Surely Arch-er-tech-er Digestion will be here any day!" 

"Four. No less than four different wood finishes will do."... "And then, throughout the rest of the interior spaces, we'll use three, four, maybe five other wood finishes... So many, it will be difficult to bitch about for anyone viewing pictures online. It will be magnifique." 

 :Barf: 

At least you're right about the Brick furnishings  :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

The worst render. The. Worst.

----------


## vengie

This is one of the reasons I'm happy I'm poor. 

Buy used shit of Kijiji for the house and DGAF about what people think.

----------


## nismodrifter

That's an EI build for sure. Funky roof angles, cheesy lighting, horrible design throughout, horrible decor. Builder grade everything but they don't care because IT'S BIG AND HAS A MOVIE THEATER AND A POOL BUDDY LIKE DRAKES FAWKN HOUSE...........BUDDY.

----------


## riander5

But guys...

Calgary's Tech Scene Is Quickly Gaining Momentum!

----------


## 90_Shelby

The asphalt really does it for me, gives off that Walmart parking lot vibe.

----------


## benyl

> "Four. No less than four different wood finishes will do."... "And then, throughout the rest of the interior spaces, we'll use three, four, maybe five other wood finishes... So many, it will be difficult to bitch about for anyone viewing pictures online. It will be magnifique."



You sure that's wood? This post looks like exterior metal soffit to me. A true wood worker would have mitred the corners of the post, not used a "channel" to cover the ends.



It's all over the place. I like industrial, but this is just weird.

----------


## bjstare

> You sure that's wood? This post looks like exterior metal soffit to me. A true wood worker would have mitred the corners of the post, not used a "channel" to cover the ends.
> 
> 
> 
> It's all over the place. I like industrial, but this is just weird.



That's an excellent example.

If a good interior designer took a run at it and the build was done by a good builder with premium finishings, it would cost 4x what it did to build.

----------


## you&me

> You sure that's wood? This post looks like exterior metal soffit to me. A true wood worker would have mitred the corners of the post, not used a "channel" to cover the ends.
> 
> 
> 
> It's all over the place. I like industrial, but this is just weird.



I'm very sure it's not wood... In my post, I said "wood finishes" and figured the same trim in the bedroom was duradek. Did I miss it, or do they those god awful tiles with faux wood finish somewhere? I bet they do. 

The house is hilarious. I actually had it saved on realtor.ca because I find it entertaining to see how long these piles of shit languish on the market and how many price reductions they end up taking. I'm guessing this place is at least a year + and will probably see a few $500k+ reductions... 

The real fun is when the listing disappears from MLS and you start guessing why... Did someone come in and offer $2mm and the sellers took it? Did it get foreclosed like that other (strangely similar) gem that was right off the SWRR? Was the listing ultimately pulled because the seller doesn't understand why no one wants his monstrosity? So many possibilities.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

That place has the worlds saddest fire pit setup for that kind of money

----------


## benyl

you mean the costco special? The folding chairs are a nice touch.

----------


## killramos

I’d still buy it. But like I said, not for $4MM

----------


## Xtrema

Big TV but that's the worst location for it.

----------


## never

> I think the only things about that place I truly dislike are the furnishings. Too loud.
> 
> Yea the bar lighting is weird but I think thats mostly bad photography.
> 
> Id own that, not for $4MM. But I like a lot about it.







> There's a lot to like. I just can't get past those lights. But it does scream builder grade, and not in the ironic sense.

----------


## Gman.45

I like the indoor pool/room, so long as the purple lighting was shot out.

One thing that made me laugh was the leopard blanketed bed in the middle of the home theater room. I've never seen a bed in a theater room before.

What precisely qualifies a home as having "builder grade" materials? Is there a "buyers grade" which is superior? How does one know/check on this, to avoid getting cheap/crappy whatevers in a home?

----------


## vengie

Someone needs more Netflix and Chill in their lives.

----------


## Team_Mclaren

People cry about shit they cant afford. Kidna funny. 

I cant afford it either.

----------


## JfuckinC

> People cry about shit they cant afford. Kidna funny. 
> 
> I cant afford it either.



haha i was thinking this this morning reading all these replies

----------


## you&me

> People cry about shit they cant afford. Kidna funny. 
> 
> I cant afford it either.



"Affording it" and the sellers asking price are two different things, which I think sparked the conversation. 

Priced appropriately for what it is, and people might still question the taste of the sellers, but the ridicule would be dialed back (not me though; fuck the dad of whoever conceived this monstrosity). 

Price it at a multiple of what it's probably worth, and it becomes a fun game of "what the fuck are they thinking with _that_?". 

Acreage living ain't my thang, so none of them are what I'd want, but if you look at the other listings out that way, it's pretty clear which one is builder grade crap and which ones at least have semblance of thoughtful design, landscaping and higher quality materials.

----------


## killramos

I think I just don’t have taste lol

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I think I just don’t have taste lol



I know I don't.

----------


## 90_Shelby

> haha i was thinking this this morning reading all these replies



I can afford to asphalt my front lawn up to my front door step. I’m not going to do it though.

----------


## Euro_Trash

> People cry about shit they cant afford. Kidna funny. 
> 
> I cant afford it either.



I'm impressed no one has commented on the appliances yet

----------


## S-FLY

Nothing says $5MM property like Swedish bathroom vanities.

----------


## Rocket1k78

> People cry about shit they cant afford. Kidna funny. 
> 
> I cant afford it either.



Are you new here :ROFL!:

----------

